# SS.org Band List



## Regor

I thought it might be useful to dedicate a thread to listing bands & band info for ss.org members. That way, someone can come along and easily look through this list for member's bands who are local to them, and go check them out!  

Please follow the following format so it's easy to get the info quickly

*Band Name:
Music Type:
Gigging Area:
Website:
Myspace:*

Band Name: Justdefy
Music Type: Thrash metal
Gigging Area: Southeast MI (Detroit Area)
Website: www.justdefymetal.com
Myspace: none


----------



## Shannon

Band Name: End Theory
Music Type: Technical Metal/Hardcore.
Gigging Area: Seattle/Tacoma, WA
Website: www.endtheory.net, www.myspace.com/endtheory

Stickied thread. Good idea.


----------



## Vince

Band Name: *The Asylum*
Music Type: Metal & Guitar Rock
Gigging Area: Phoenix, AZ & Los Angeles, CA
Website: www.theasylumband.com, www.vincelupone.com
Myspace: www.myspace.com/theasylummetalband


----------



## Popsyche

Now that the good bands are up...  

Band Name: The Barnum effect
Music Type: Hard Lounge/Loungecore
Gigging Area: Philadephia
Website: www.myspace.com/barnumeffect


----------



## Cancer

*Band Name: pIENESS:The Hard Corps
Music Type: Contra Core (video game metal)
Gigging Area: Baltimore & DelMarVa Area currently
Website:http://www.myspace.com/pieness*

I have other bands, but this is the one currently gigging.


----------



## darren

Band Name: *Organical*
Music Type: Postmodern Gothic
Gigging Area: Greater Toronto Area, southern Ontario and beyond
Website: http://www.organical.net
Myspace: http://www.myspace.com/organical


----------



## bostjan

Khereb
Metal
Detroit
http://www.myspace.com/khereb

Ox
Electronic
Rochester, Mi
No webpage


----------



## Angels Holocaust

Black Despondency
Progressive Thrash Metal
Portland, OR
myspace.com/xblackxdespondencyx


----------



## NewArmyGuitar

Band Name: *Unavox*
Music Type: Industrial Rock
Gigging Area: NE Georgia
Website: www.unavoxmusic.com
Myspace: www.myspace.com/unavox


----------



## Jerich

Band name:Season Of Mourning
Music Type:Gothic Progressive Metal
Gigging Area:Were the good gigs are
Website:www.seasonofmourning.com
Myspace:www.myspace.com/seasonofmourning
Label:Merritts Dying/Relapse

Band name: Polterchrist
Music Type: The hellish Black Death Metal Grinder.....
Gigging: The world
website:www.polterchrist.net
myspace: www.myspace.com/polterchrist666
Label:Season Of Mist

Jerich Blakk solo Music
www/myspace.com/jerichblakk


this is only the ones i have worked with or will be working with...there is plenty more.....


----------



## metalfiend666

First UK entry!

Band Name: Promise No Lies
Music Type: Metal (Kinda like Machine Head & Chimaira with bits of everything heavy thrown in)
Gigging: South East UK for now. Possibly Wales soon.
Website: www.promisenolies.com (it's embassasingly shit though)
Myspace: www.myspace.com/promisenolies


----------



## sepsis311

Band Name: Sotto Voce
Music Type: Metal
Gigging Area: East Coast USA
Website: www.sottovoceband.com
Myspace: http://www.myspace.com/sottovoce


----------



## Mykie

Band Name: Fatal Havoc
Music Type: Industrial Metal
Gigging Area: Entire Midwest and Texas
Website: http://www.fatalhavoc.com
Myspace: http://www.myspace.com/fatalhavoc
Label: GFY Records, AME

Took down all the music with vocals on it so we can work with new vocalist.


----------



## eaeolian

Band Name: *Division*
Music Type: American Metal
Gigging Area: The Eastern half of the lower 48
Website: http://www.division-usa.com
MySpace: http://myspace.com/divisionusa
Label: Searching at the moment...


----------



## Shawn

Band Name: Flothru
Music Type: Progressive metal
Gigging Area: Maine only
Website: www.flothru.homestead.com (hasn't been updated in 4 years  )
www.myspace.com/flothru

Pic~


----------



## jlagoon

Band Name: DECIMA
Music Type: Hard Rock
Gigging Area: New York City (NYC), NY
Website: www.DECIMABAND.com
Myspace: www.myspace.com/decimaband


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

my band is relatively new, we're not quite ready to do shows yet and we don't have a myspace or website yet, although we do have our domain registered as of a couple days ago...

Band Name: Requia
Music Type: Power Metal (cross between US and Euro styles)
Gigging Area: Boston (once we're ready, should be in a few weeks though)
Website: not up yet, but it'll be www.requiametal.com
Myspace: none yet



edit: thought i should add my other band as well....

Band Name: Recently Vacated Graves: True Zombie Metal
Music Type: Black/Death metal-esque "zombie" metal
Gigging Area: Baltimore/Washington, but we've actually done more non-local shows than local ones
Website: www.zombiemetal.com
Myspace: www.myspace.com/rvgtzm


----------



## Adam

I kinda pieced my band together a few weeks ago, I found the best singer I knew, best drummer, 5 string bassist, all were in former bands that were doing great, till they split.

Band Name: Leviathan (may change)
Music Type: Power Metal/ Shred ( Rusty Cooley style leads with Iced Earth/Nevermore style riffs, completely original though)
Gigging: Northern Ontario, and hopefully Southern at one point.
Website: N/A at the moment


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Band Name: Scarangella
Music Type: Alternative Metal/Metal
Gigging Area: Northern Kentucky/Cincinnati
Website: None Yet
Myspace: www.myspace.com/scarangella


----------



## Metal Ken

*Band Name:*Lungourge
*Music Type:*Hilarious Grindcore
*Gigging Area:*N/a
*Website:*www.myspace.com/lungourge
*Myspace:*www.myspace.com/lungourge


----------



## steve777

*Band Name:* Full Circle
*Music Type:* Rock/Metal
*Gigging Area:* New York State
*Website:* www.fullcirc.net
*Myspace:* www.myspace.com/fullcircle


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

Band Name: *Force of Habit*
Music Type: *Modern/(slightly) progressive metal*
Gigging Area:*North- west england*
Website: *n/a*
Myspace: *www.myspace.com/forceofhabituk
*
Rawk!


----------



## angryman

Band Name: *DRAG THE LAKE*
Music Type: *METAL*
Gigging Area: *UK - Europe*
Website: *www.dragthelake.co.uk/*
Myspace: *ww.myspace.com/dragthelakeband*


----------



## RISKY

Band Name: SYDBARRET
Music Type: METAL
Gigging Area: NEW JERSEY
Website:





Myspace: http://www.myspace.com/sydbarr3t

Always lookin' for a reason to come outta state...

_have van will travel reads the card of a band, a knight without armor in a savage land..._


----------



## TMM

Band Name: The Mammon Machine
Music Type: Death Metal
Gigging Area: New England
Website: (see below)
Myspace: www.myspace.com/themammonmachine


----------



## Lobotomy

*Band Name: Implosion
Music Type: Progressive Metal
Gigging Area: Thessaloniki - Greece
Website:http://www.myspace.com/implosionprogmetal*



I also play in a funk soul band (difficult times you guys need the cash)


----------



## nhersom

Band Name: Putrescine
Music Type: Death Grind
Gigging Area: New England 
Website: http://www.myspace.com/putrescinemedm


----------



## bulb

Band Name: Periphery
Music Type: Polymetric Metal
Gigging Area: Maryland/DC/Virginia
Website: www.soundclick.com/bulb
Myspace: www.myspace.com/periphery


----------



## Ancestor

Metal Ken said:


> *Band Name:*Lungourge
> *Music Type:*Hilarious Grindcore
> *Gigging Area:*N/a
> *Website:*www.myspace.com/lungourge
> *Myspace:*www.myspace.com/lungourge


----------



## ChaNce

Woot: The first non-metal band

Band Name: The Right Villanous John Hall
Music Type: Indie jazzy piano-driven songs with subtly interesting guitar
Gigging Area: Houston, TX
Myspace: http://www.myspace.com/therightvillanousjohnhall


----------



## Donnie

Band Name: Charlie Drown
Music Type: Metal/Gothic/Industrial
Gigging Area: anywhere
Website: www.charliedrown.com
Myspace: www.myspace.com/charliedrown


----------



## nyck

Band Name: Edith Keeler
Music Type: Deathmetal/hardcore
Gigging Area: Tallahassee, FL
Myspace: www.myspace.com/edithkeelermetal

:]


----------



## Kotex

Band Name:No name yet. Were not Cerberus anymore.
Music Type: Doom Metal/folk/thrash/psycadelic
Gigging area: No where yet
No myspace or page yet.


----------



## All hail the Gnome

Band Name: Gnashing of Teeth
Music Type: Metal
Gigging Area: OH, KY, IN, PA, MI
Website: www.gnashingofteeth.com (not very current  )
Myspace: www.myspace.com/gnashingofteeth


----------



## Durero

Band Name: Sekaha Gong Gita Asmara
Music Type: Balinese Gamelan (Indonesian Percussion Orchestra)
Gigging Area: Vancouver, BC, Canada
Website: www.gitaasmara.ca


----------



## xcobhcxxcrownx

Band Name: Inflicted
Music Type: metal, groove-tech?
Gigging Area: detroit and mid-michigan area
Website: www.purevolume.com/inflicted
Myspace: www.myspace.com/getinflicted


----------



## THE VILE

Band Name: *Burnt Face Jack*
Music Type: Thrash Metal
Gigging Area: TEXAS
Website:www.burntfacejack.net
Myspace:www.myspace.com/burntfacejack


----------



## 7-request

Band Name : trailBlazer
Music Type : Metal/Hardcore
Gigging Area : Jakarta, Bogor
Myspace : www.myspace.com/trailblazerworld


----------



## HotRodded7321

Flash said:


> Band Name: Charlie Drown
> Music Type: Metal/Gothic/Industrial
> Gigging Area: anywhere
> Website: www.charliedrown.com
> Myspace: www.myspace.com/charliedrown



 You guys rock....seen you last year at the shipwreck...good times.


----------



## Donnie

Thanks!


----------



## Leon

Band Name: Venyx
Music Type: Funky Rock'n Chick Tunes To Dance To
Gigging Area: hoping to span between Chicago / Cincinnati / Detroit / Cleveland
Website: 
Myspace: http://www.myspace.com/venyx


----------



## Edroz

Band Name: Polterchrist
Music Type: Experimental Death/Black Metal
Gigging Area: Everywhere
Website: N/A
Myspace: www.myspace.com/polterchrist666
Label: Season Of Mist

Band Name: Insatanity 
Music Type: Satanic Black/Death Metal
Gigging Area: Everywhere
Website: www.insatanity.com
Myspace: www.myspace.com/insatanity
Label: Grim Nocturnal

Band Name: Mortal Decay
Music Type: Death Metal/ Gore Grind
Gigging Area: Everywhere
Website: N/A
Myspace: www.myspace.com/mortaldecayusa
Label: Unique Leader


----------



## Leec

Son of Science
Mostly Metal with some prog influences.
UK
www.sonofscience.com
www.myspace.com/sonofscience


----------



## plecostoman

Band Name: Land Mynd
Music Type: Heavy Rock/Metal
Gigging Area: Pennsylvania
Myspace: www.myspace.com/landmynd
Booking: [email protected]
Label: none


----------



## zimbloth

Band Name: Tobias Stevenson Goes To Camp
Music Type: Albacore. It's Metal... for fish.
Gigging Area: BLOOD OCEAN
Myspace: N/A
Label: Def Jam


----------



## Gabe777

Band Name: Sinistry
Music Type: Progressive
Gigging Area: Las Vegas, Nv
Website: coming soon
Myspace: www.myspace.com/metalmafiamusic


----------



## Mark. A

Band Name: Sarrion
Music Type: 7 String Tech/Prog Death Metal
Gigging: Soon in Melbourne
Website: http://www.myspace.com/sarrion


----------



## metalfiend666

*Band Name:* Matron
*Music Type:* Demonic Metal
*Gigging Area:* UK
*Website:* www.thedemonicsanatorium.com
*Myspace:* www.myspace.com/thedemonicsanatorium
*Label:* None


----------



## butch

Band Name: Mane Attraction
Music Type: '80's Metal Covers w/full production
Gigging Area: PA/NJ/DE
Website: www.maneattractionband.net
Myspace: www.myspace.com/maneattractionband


----------



## Ryan

Band Name: Abomindoium
Music Type: Death Metal
Gigging Area: none 
Myspace: www.myspace.com/abominodium


----------



## telecaster90

Band Name: No Class
Music Type: Horror/Hardcore Punk
Gigging Area: Charlotte NC area
Myspace: www.myspace.com/noclasspunks

Band Name: Rucus
Music Type: Hardcore Punk
Gigging Area: Charlotte NC area
Myspace: www.myspace.com/rucusband


----------



## Randy

Band Name: New World Symphony
Music Type: Melodic Metal/Mild Prog./Symph. Metal
Gigging Area: Albany to Syracuse Area
Myspace: www.myspace.com/nwsymphony and www.hypnoticalive.com


----------



## ohmk

Band Name: Cast This Life
Music Type: Progressive Rock/Metal (Looking for a singer)
Gigging Area: West Virginia atm
Website: should be up this year
Myspace: http://www.myspace.com/po0pzo0ka


----------



## Nik

*Band Name:* Emulsifier
*Music Type:* Progressive Rock/Metal/Whatever we feel like
*Gigging Area:* Albuquerque, New Mexico (we start doing gigs this summer, hopefully)
*Website:* http://www.myspace.com/demx


----------



## jaredowty

Band Name: Recreation Day
Music Type: Progressive Metal
Gigging Area: Western MT
Website: N/A
Myspace: myspace.com/recreationday


----------



## AbsentCurtis

Band Name: Absent Me
Music Type: Progressive Hard Rock
Gigging Area: Northern CA
Website: www.absentme.com
Myspace: myspace.com/absentme


----------



## Naren

Band Name: Exsanguination
Music Type: Metal (a mixture of mainly thrash and death metal)
Gigging Area: Tokyo, Japan 
Website: None yet. Maybe once we release an album...
Myspace: http://www.myspace.com/exsanguinationthrash

(I don't think there's anyone in my area on this site)


----------



## Nux777

Band Name: NUX
Music Type:Industrial Metal/Hard Rock
Gigging Area:Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic ( I dont think there's anyone here from my area either)
Website:none at the moment
Myspace: http://www.myspace.com/nuxmusic


----------



## jarrydn

Band Name: Arterial Hemorrhage
Music Type: Death Metal/Metalcore
Gigging Area: Perth, Western Australia
Myspace: http://www.myspace.com/ahgrind


----------



## axechain

Band Name: Byolence
Music Type: Polyrhythmic metal
Gigging Area: Estonia, Tallinn 
Website: www.byolence.com
Myspace: http://www.myspace.com/byolence


----------



## DelfinoPie

Band Name: Concrete Donkey
Music Type: Experimental
Gigging Area: None...yet. 
Website: None...yet
Myspace: None...yet

Band Name: AceDelfino
Music Type: Electronica
Gigging Area: Stafford, UK 
Website: N/A
Myspace: http://www.myspace.com/delfinomusic


----------



## Rick

Band Name: Time Is Now
Music Type: Hard Rock/Metal
Gigging Area: Austin, TX
Website: N/A
Myspace: http://www.myspace.com/timeisnowmusic


----------



## Guitarwizard

Band Name: Legenda Aurea
Music Type: Symphonic Power Metal
Gigging Area: Switzerland
Website: www.legenda-aurea.com
Myspace: none yet


----------



## skattabrain

Band Name: B4 Project
Music Type: Metal
Gigging Area: Haverhill MA
Website: http://b4project.com 
Myspace: http://www.myspace.com/b4project


----------



## xwmucradiox

Band Name: Lilu Dallas
Music Type: Tech Metal/Shred/Ambiant
Gigging Area: United States (were from Baltimore but we generally do US tours)
Myspace: www.myspace.com/liludallas


----------



## Lankles

Band Name: Defamer
Music Type: Death Metal
Gigging Area: East Coast of Australia
Myspace: www.myspace.com/defamermetal


----------



## Enmesarra

Band Name: Nettlethrone
Music Type: Death Metal
Gigging Area: Turkey
Website: Nettlethrone
Myspace: www.myspace.com/nettlethrone


----------



## thadood

Band Name: Mississippi Burning
Music Type: Metal (death, black, thrash influence), southern rock, punk
Gigging Area: Memphis, TN and surrounding areas (regional tour upcoming)
Website: Mississippi Burning
Myspace: www.myspace.com/msburning


----------



## Slayer89

Band Name: Nex Incendia
Music Type: Metal/Metalcore/You Decide (haha)
Gigging Area: We were gigging, but now we're looking for a new drummer
Website: Not up yet
Myspace: www.myspace.com/nexincendia

All the music is off the MySpace, but hopefully we'll have some up soon.


----------



## Brord

Band Name: World Funeral
Music Type: Blackened Deathmetal
Gigging Area: Netherlands/Europe 
Website: [ World Funeral ] Official Website [ www.worldfuneral.nl ]
Myspace: www.myspace.com/worldfuneral666


----------



## Zepp88

Band Name: Tetryl
Music Type: Metal, "Power Groove", etc
Gigging Area: Virginia so far
Website: none
Myspace: MySpace.com - Tetryl - Fredericksburg, Virginia - Metal - www.myspace.com/1tetryl
Label: Searching...








EDIT: No longer in this band.


----------



## Battousai

Band Name: Martyrium
Music Type: Melodic Black Metal
Gigging Area: Malta ( hopefully Europe soon)
Website: ::MARTYRIUM OFFICIAL ABYSS::.
Myspace: www.myspace.com/martyriummlt




and Zepp your track on your bands myspace is AWESOME


----------



## thedownside

Band Name: Before The Fallen
Music Type: Metal
Gigging Area: Moncton, NB, Canada (and the whole maritime canada area)
Website:  Before The Fallen
Myspace: coming soon!!

SpineDriver on this forum is the other guitarist in the band.


----------



## HamBungler

Band Name: Vortex of Corruption
Music Type: Progressive Thrash/Power Metal
Gigging Area: Toledo and Bowling Green, OH
Bandspace: www.myspace.com/vortexofcorruption

The recordings sound pretty crap at the moment, once we do some multitrack recordings those will sound much better.


----------



## Mastodon

This is a really cool thread idea, I can't believe I havn't seen it before.

Band Name: Komodo Dragon Slaughter Fist
Music Type: Jazz/Funk/Metal
Gigging Area: N/A
Website: N/A
Myspace: N/A

Band Name: Zombie Pimp Force
Music Type: Rap
Gigging Area: N/A
Website: N/A
Myspace: N/A

Band Name: Artie & the Millimeters
Music Type: Jazz
Gigging Area: N/A
Website: N/A
Myspace: N/A

Band Name: Crocodile
Music Type: Hardcore
Gigging Area: N/A
Website: N/A
Myspace: N/A

Band Name: Jungle Monday
Music Type: Prog Rock
Gigging Area: N/A
Website: N/A
Myspace: www.myspace.com/junglemonday (Hasn't been touched in ages)

Yeah, my friends and myself lack focus.


----------



## greg

Band Name: Optok
Music Type: Groove Metal
Gigging Area: Houston
Website: www.myspace.com/optok


----------



## auxioluck

Band Name: Guardians' Revenge
Music Type: Rock/Metal/Progressive
Gigging Area: MO/Midwest
Myspace: www.myspace.com/guardiansrevengemusic

If anyone checks us out, I apologize for the recording. It will all be remedied once we finish in the studio...again.


----------



## spinecast213

band name: Spinecast
music type: death metal
gigging area: southeast
myspace: MySpace.com - Spinecast - HUNTSVILLE, ALABAMA - Death Metal / Black Metal / Grindcore - www.myspace.com/spinecast


----------



## MerlinTKD

Band Name: *Kavish*
Music Type: * Alternative / Rock / Indie*
Gigging Area: *Piedmont, NC (ready to extend!)*
Website: see below
Myspace: *MySpace.com - Kavish - WINSTON SALEM, North Carolina - Alternative / Rock / Indie - www.myspace.com/kavish13*



New all-but-mastered tracks up now!


----------



## mynd

And this is where my first post is landing, in the Band List!

Band Name: Vildhjarta
Music Type: Progressive & Melodic Metal.
Gigging Area: The northern parts of Sweden.
Website: vildhjarta
Myspace:vildhjarta


----------



## muffgoat

Band Name: MuffgoaT
Music Type: HEAVY METAL (no extra bullshit tags... just heavy metal)
Gigging Area: Vancouver 
Website: MUFFGOAT.COM
Myspace: MySpace.com - Muffgoat - North Delta, CA - Metal / Metal / Metal - www.myspace.com/muffgoat


----------



## Groff

Band Name: Plague of Autumn
Music Type: Heavy metal/thrash/melodeath
Gigging Area: South Jersey/philly
Website: Plague of Autumn
Myspace: MySpace.com - Plague of Autumn (needs shows!) - ABSECON, New Jersey - Metal / Metal / Metal - www.myspace.com/plagueofautumn


----------



## Blaserius

Band Name: Tyrant Imperia
Music Type: Cyber Death Metal
Gigging Area: Norway 
Website: Coming Soon
Myspace: MySpace.com - Tyrant Imperia - Sarpsborg, Ãstfold - Death Metal / Black Metal / Industrial - www.myspace.com/tyrantimperia


----------



## Shreddy Krueger

Band Name: RITUAL FIXX
Music Type: "Industrial Influenced" Metal
Gigging Area: Midwest
Website: Ritual Fixx
Myspace: MySpace.com - Ritual Fixx - Iowa - Industrial / Industrial / Metal - www.myspace.com/ritualfixx


----------



## FoxZero

Wolf-Hybrid
Alternative/Progressive Metal/Rock and some old school thrash
Gigging Area: West Chester Pennsylvania
Website: Wolf-Hybrid.net - Home
myspace: MySpace.com - Wolf-Hybridâ&#8222;¢ (need lead and bass!) - WEST CHESTER, Pennsylvania - Metal / Thrash / Alternative - www.myspace.com/wolfhybridband


----------



## sonofabias

Band Name:Rain Of Kings(R.O.K.)
Style:Hard Heavy Melodic
Giging Area:NY/NJ/ Conn./ PA.
Website:www.geocities/rainofkings
My space.com/rainofkings

If you get the chance, check us out
We're finishing our record which should be up within the next month.


----------



## crayzee

Band Name: Angerstation

Music Type: Alternative Metal/Metalcore/METAL, ffs!

Gigging Area: South West Germany

Website: ANGERSTATION » coming soon...

Myspace: MySpace.com - ANGERSTATION - Kaiserslautern, DE - Metal / Alternative - www.myspace.com/angerstation

Check it out and let us know if you like it...Demo out soon.


----------



## Thixotrope

Band Name: Thixotrope
Music Type: A.D.D metal
Gigging Area: Raleigh, NC
Website: SoundClick artist: Thixotrope - page with MP3 music downloads 
Myspace: MySpace.com - Thixotrope - CARY, North Carolina - Metal / Progressive / Crunk - www.myspace.com/thixotropeband


----------



## Metal Ken

I forgot about this thread. I'm in a real band now 

Band:Impurity
Music: Death metal with black metal tendencies 
Gigging Area: Gainesville, later to be jacksonville & Tampa

Site: MySpace.com - IMPURITY - Gainesville, Florida - Death Metal / Metal / Black Metal - www.myspace.com/impurity


----------



## DarkKnight369

Band Name: *The System After*
Music Type: Metal/Hard Rock
Gigging Area: Peoria, IL and Midwest (IL and surrounding states)
Myspace: MySpace.com - The System After - PEORIA, Illinois - Metal / Rock / Progressive - www.myspace.com/thesystemafter


----------



## Nightcrawler

Band name: Snake Mountain
Music type: Ambient post-metal
Gigging area: Canada (Calgary home base)
Myspace: MySpace.com - Snake Mountain - Calgary, CA - Rock / Ambient / Metal - www.myspace.com/snakemountainband


----------



## Herrseigneur

Band name: Gothërfall
Music type: *META BLACK METAL* (think Anorexia Nervosa/Emperor/Dimmu Borgir on steroids, no bullshit) 
Gigging area: Canada (Québec)
Status: Disbanded
Myspace: MySpace.com - GothÃ«rfall - MontrÃ©al, CA - Black Metal / Death Metal / Industrial - www.myspace.com/gotherfall
You Tube :


----------



## ZXIIIT

Band Name: Squirrelly Arts
Music Type: Industrial/electro metal
Gigging Area: Southern/Mid California
Website: none
Myspace: MySpace.com - Squirrelly Arts - City of Plastics and Wonderful Wonders! - Other / Other / Other - www.myspace.com/squirrellyarts

Band Name: Morphesia
Music Type: Black/Dark/Dead Metal
Gigging Area: None yet
Website: none
Myspace: MySpace.com - MORPHESIA (Official) - San Diego, California - Black Metal / Death Metal / Black Metal - www.myspace.com/morphesia

Band Name: ElectroClash Eclipse 86
Music Type: Aggro Techno Electronica
Gigging Area: Southern California, Tijuana, Mexico
Website: none
Myspace: MySpace.com - Electroclash Eclipse 86 - San Diego, California - Electro / Industrial / Techno - www.myspace.com/electroclasheclipse


----------



## petereanima

Band Name: reanima
Music Type: death metal
Gigging Area: austria (in the near future also gigs in germany and czech republic planned)
Website: www.myspace.com/reanima


----------



## eleven59

Band Name: Terrorhorse
Music Type: Progressive/Metal/Grindcore
Gigging Area: Ontario/Canada
Myspace: MySpace.com - TERRORHORSE - London, CA - Progressive / Metal / Grindcore - www.myspace.com/terrorhorse


----------



## Eli14

Band Name: The Science Of Sleep
Music Type: Metal/Electronica
Gigging Area: Arkansas
Myspace: MySpace.com - The Science of Sleep - LITTLE ROCK, US - Experimental / Metal / Electronica - www.myspace.com/thescienceofsleepar


----------



## Rick

Band Name: Obsolete Theory
Music Type: Hard Rock/Metal
Gigging Area: Austin, Texas
Myspace: MySpace.com - Obsolete Theory - AUSTIN, Texas - Metal / Rock / Progressive - www.myspace.com/obsoletetheorymusic


----------



## AngelVivaldi

Band Name: Angel Vivaldi
Music Type: Instrumetal-core ^.^
Gigging Area: NJ/NY/PA/FL
Website: Official Home of Angel Vivaldi
Myspace: MySpace.com - Angel Vivaldi | NEW ALBUM OUT NOW! - Edison, New Jersey - Progressive / Metal / Hardcore - www.myspace.com/angelvivaldi1

Band Name: Black Market Hero, (40Below, FLAW)
Music Type: Metal
Gigging Area: Nation-wide, based in NY
Website: n/a
Myspace: MySpace.com - Black Market Hero - New York, New York - Metal / Metal / Rock - www.myspace.com/officialblackmarkethero, (recording new EP)

Band Name: Angel and Abraxas
Music Type: Acoustic 
Gigging Area: NJ/NY
Website: n/a
Myspace: MySpace.com - Angel|Abraxas - PARLIN, New Jersey - Acoustic / Dub / Jazz - www.myspace.com/angelandabraxas, (recordings in progress)

Band Name: Final Straw
Music Type: Hard punk rock
Gigging Area: NJ
Website: n/a
Myspace: coming soon, (recordings in progress)


----------



## DevinShidaker

Band Name: Of Ruin and Retribution
Music Type: Technical Death Metal (Think Meshuggah meets Beneath the Massacre meets The Faceless?)
Gigging Area: Ohio for the moment
Myspace: MySpace.com - OF RUIN AND RETRIBUTION (NEEDS VOCALS, READ BLOG!) - Columbus, Ohio - Death Metal / Progressive / Metal - www.myspace.com/ofruinandretribution

music up tomorrow!


----------



## xenos

*Band Name: Condemn The Infected
Music Type: Tech Death
Gigging Area: Baltimore/ Dc area
Myspace: MySpace.com - Condemn the Infected (Demo is finished!) - Baltimore/DC, Maryland - Death Metal / Grindcore / Progressive - www.myspace.com/condemntheinfectedmd
*


----------



## FortePenance

Band name: Dicephalus
Music Type: Metal?
Gigging area: Hong Kong
Website: N/A
Myspace: MySpace.com - Dicephalus - Sha Tin - Metal / Other - www.myspace.com/dicephalus


----------



## Stephen

Band Name: Collibus
Music Type: Progressive Metal
Gigging Area: Northwest (United Kingdom)
Website: The Official Collibus Website
Myspace: MySpace.com - Collibus - Manchester, UK - Metal / Progressive / Metal - www.myspace.com/collibus


----------



## Kronpox

Name: Symbionic
Type: Epic polymetric metal (think meshuggah/nile/opeth/swallow the sun in a blender)
Gigging area: southern ontario (GTA based)
myspace: MySpace.com - Symbionic - Toronto, CA - Metal / Progressive - www.myspace.com/symbionicmusic

Name: Bride of the Monster
Type: Southern technical death metal - growlier Pantera, drinking tunes
Gigging area: southern ontario (GTA based)
myspace: MySpace.com - Bride Of The Monster - Toronto, CA - Death Metal / Metal / Grindcore - www.myspace.com/brideofthemonster


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

*Band Name: Chaosanct
Music Type: Metal/Thrash/Death/Melodic/Stuff
Gigging Area: UK/London/Anywhere
Website: MySpace.com - Chaosanct - Camden, UK - Metal / Death Metal / Black Metal - www.myspace.com/chaosanct
Myspace: *MySpace.com - Chaosanct - Camden, UK - Metal / Death Metal / Black Metal - www.myspace.com/chaosanct


----------



## metalheadpunk

Band Name: Nutricula
Music Type: Metal
Gigging Area: Colorado
Website: SoundClick artist: Nutricula - page with MP3 music downloads
Myspace:MySpace.com - Nutricula - FORT COLLINS, Colorado - Metal / Rock - www.myspace.com/nutricula


----------



## Valeck

*Band Name: *Stab Your Mistress
* Music Type: *Death Metal
* Gigging Area: *France, Belgium, the world is next !
* Website: *None yet*
Myspace: *MySpace.com - STAB YOUR MISTRESS [NEW SONG UP!] - Lille, FR - Metal / Death Metal / Thrash - www.myspace.com/stabyourmistress


----------



## dissident

Band Name: Naisian
Music Type: Post rock/metal/sludge/blahblahblah
Gigging Area: Sheffield
Myspace: myspace.com/naisian

if anyone from the uk wants to sort out a gig swap that would be sexy.


----------



## AudiodesignNYC

*Band Name: None Die Innocent*
*Music Type: groovy techy riffin blast beat fueled deathrock with a just twist of evil 
Gigging Area: NYC*
*www.myspace.com/nonedieinnocent*http://www.myspace.com/nonedieinnocent


----------



## DevinShidaker

Band Name: 1931
Music Type: Metal
Gigging Area: US/Canada so far
Website: n/a
Myspace: MySpace.com - 1931 (NEW VOCALIST!) - Columbus, Ohio - Metal / Hardcore / Death Metal - www.myspace.com/x1931

and I used to play in

Band Name: Rose Funeral
Music Type: Generic ass metal
Gigging Area: US/Canada
Website: n/a
Myspace: MySpace.com - ROSE FUNERAL (Signs to Metal Blade!) - Cincinnati, Ohio - Death Metal / Metal / Hardcore - www.myspace.com/rosefuneral


----------



## gaunten

*and Name: Nattsmyg*
*Music Type: *
*Gigging Area:*
*Website:*
*Myspace:*

*Band Name: Nattsmyg*
*Music Type: Folk/Black metal*
*Gigging Area: south sweden (skåne, ängelholm, helsingborg)*
*Website: Nattsmyg*
*Myspace: MySpace.com - Nattsmyg - - Metal / Folk / Black Metal - www.myspace.com/nattsmyg*

*and:*
*Band Name: Acrasia*
*Music Type: Rap/death/heavy/tech metal*
*Gigging Area: same as above*
*Website: www.acrasia.se*
*Myspace: MySpace.com - Acrasia - Ã&#8222;ngelholm/Helsingborg, SE - Rap / Metal - www.myspace.com/acrasiaband*


----------



## ktulu909

Band Name:Headspill
Music Type:Metal
Gigging Area:Southeastern Louisiana
Myspace:MySpace.com - Headspill - HARVEY, Louisiana - Metal - www.myspace.com/headspillmusic


----------



## JohnnyChaos

*Band Name: *Fourfold Collision
* Music Type: *Thrash but moving more towards Mathmetal now
* Gigging Area: *Yorkshire, UK
*Myspace: *MySpace.com - Fourfold Collision - UK - Metal / Thrash / Alternative - www.myspace.com/fourfoldcollision


----------



## JoeyTRabbit

*Band Name: *Stalking Sunlight
*Music Type: *Acoustic/Indie/Alternative
*Gigging Area: *Central New Jersey
*Website: *None.
*Myspace: **http://www.myspace.com/stalkingsunlight*


----------



## Metal Ken

I dont think i added my ACTUAL band to this list:
Band: Impurity
Genre: Brutal skullfucking death metal
Gigging area: Northcentral florida

IMPURITY :: DEATH METAL
MySpace.com - IMPURITY - Gainesville, Florida - Death Metal / Metal / Black Metal - www.myspace.com/impurity


----------



## turmoil

Band Name: *Century*
Music Type: metal/space-rock
Gigging Area: Pennsylvania/entire US
Website: CENTURY Black Ocean - April 29th 2008
Myspace: MySpace.com - CENTURY - Black Ocean IN STORES NOW - LANCASTER, Pennsylvania - Metal / Hardcore - www.myspace.com/century


----------



## nicholas2315

*Band Name: Haunted Shores
Music Type: Metal
Gigging Area: Washington D.C
Website: Tehfacebook.com - online college degree Resources and Information.
Myspace:MySpace.com - HAUNTED SHORES (NEW ROUGH DEMO POSTED!) - Washington DC - Thrash / Metal - www.myspace.com/hauntedshores*


----------



## Brendan G

Band Name: Luminosity
Music Type: Melodic death metal
Gigging Area: Baltimore MD
Website: only myspace at the moment
Myspace: MySpace.com - Luminosity (Looking For Musicians) - Frederick, Maryland - Metal / Progressive / Death Metal - www.myspace.com/luminositymd


----------



## Ze Kink

Band Name: Aberrant Vascular
Music Type: Operatic Avant-Garde Metal
Gigging Area: Finland / Scandinavia
Website: The official Aberrant Vascular homepage
Myspace: MySpace.com - Aberrant Vascular - Helsinki, FI - Metal / Alternative / Experimental - www.myspace.com/aberrantvascular


----------



## 7deadlysins666

Band Name: Shuddersome
Music Type: Diverse Metal or Power/Thrash/Stoner/Doom/Viking/Progressive/Death/Black
Gigging Area: National
Website: Sorry, this site is no longer available (currently under reconstruction 9/2/08)
Myspace: MySpace.com - Shuddersome(NEW SONG POSTED) - Danville, Virginia - Progressive / Thrash / Death Metal - www.myspace.com/shuddersome
label: Open Grave Records (opengraverecords.com)


----------



## stuh84

Band Name: End Of Eternity
Music Type: Symphonic Progressive Metal
Gigging Area: We'll tell you once we get a drummer and do some 
Website: MySpace.com - End Of Eternity - Sheffield, South Yorkshire, UK - Progressive / Metal / Experimental - www.myspace.com/endofeternity42
Myspace: MySpace.com - End Of Eternity - Sheffield, South Yorkshire, UK - Progressive / Metal / Experimental - www.myspace.com/endofeternity42


----------



## Vairocarnal

greg said:


> Band Name: Optok
> Music Type: Groove Metal
> Gigging Area: Houston
> Website: www.myspace.com/optok



Does the myspace page REALLY count if there aren't any songs on it?

Band name: The Dead Lotus Society
Music Type: Brutally Progressive Blackened Death Metal
Gigging Area: Austin
Website: Not as of yet
Myspace: myspace.com/thedeadlotussociety

P.S. BUMP!


----------



## lacrimm

band name: fall the loss
music type: progressive metal
gigging area: southern ontario (toronto area)
myspace: myspace.com/falltheloss

band name: lacrimm
music type: melodic prog
myspace: myspace.com/lacrimm


----------



## evil_chuck

Band Name: CHAOS AMONG NAMELESS
Music Type: Death Metal, Prog
Gigging Area: Italy and Southern Europe
Myspace: MySpace.com - CHAOS AMONG NAMELESS (EP OUT NOW!) - Bologna - Death Metal / Alternative - www.myspace.com/chaosamongnameless


----------



## sethh

band name: BYOLENCE
music type: polyrhythmic metal
gigging area: europe
myspace: MySpace.com - BYOLENCE - Tallinn - Metal / Death Metal / Experimental - www.myspace.com/byolence


----------



## Tukaar

Band Name: Thorr-axe
Music Type: Stoner/Doom with some thrash elements.
Gigging Area: Southern Indiana.
Website: None.
Myspace: MySpace.com - Thorr-axe - BLOOMFIELD, Indiana - Metal / Blues / Psychedelic - www.myspace.com/thedoomwizard


----------



## SteveDendura

Band Name: Dendura
Music Type: Egyptian themed Progressive Metal with female vocals
Gigging area: Michigan, Ohio, Minnesota (So far, U.S. Midwest)
Website: www.dendura.com (it'll take you to the myspace)
Myspace: www.myspace.com/denduraband

Awesome thread!


----------



## Lorenzo

*Band Name:Shadowheart
Music Type:Melodic Death Metal
Gigging Area:Any where we can get in NC right now)
Website:N/A but soon my friends
Myspace:*MySpace.com - Shadowheart(Songs up!!!) - Hellhole, North Carolina - Metal / Black Metal / Progressive - www.myspace.com/shadowheartofficial


----------



## Minoin

Band Name: Fire Of Autumn
Music Type: Progressive Metal
Gigging area: The Netherlands
Website: Fire of Autumn - Official Website
Fire of Autumn â Listen free at Last.fm 
Myspace: www.myspace.com/fireofautumn


----------



## Demeyes

Band Name: Shardborne
Music Type: Slightly prog/Heavy Metal
Gigging area: Ireland
Myspace: MySpace.com - Shardborne - New Tunes! - IE - Metal / Rock / Progressive - www.myspace.com/shardborne

I thought I had put this up here before but I looked through the thread and didn't see anything - so there's the link!


----------



## evancontinent

*Band Name:Continent*
*Music Type:Hardcore/metal*
*Gigging Area: Niagara Falls Canada*
*Myspace: www.myspace.com/continentmetal*


----------



## Krankguitarist

Band Name: The Nescient
Music Type: Progressive Hard Rock and Metal
Gigging Area: Bay Area, CA
Website: The Nescient
Myspace: MySpace.com - The Nescient - SAN JOSE, California - Progressive / Rock / Metal - www.myspace.com/thenescient


----------



## vampiregenocide

*Band Name: *Alchemy*
Music Type: *Acoustic/Rock*
Gigging Area: *Essex, SE England*
Website: *N/A*
Myspace: *http://www.myspace.com/alchemy412

We're really just getting into things, so we only have some crappy demos from a good while back, nothing really good. Though we're going to be recording an EP and doing some gigs in the coming months* 
*


----------



## The Munk

*Band Name: Echoes Of Fear
Music Type: Metal/ Thrash/ Progressive
Gigging Area: California
Website: Echoes Of Fear
Myspace: http://www.myspace.com/echoesoffear
*


----------



## halsinden

Band Name: *talanas*
Music Type: *metal*
Gigging Area: *UK, then everywhere we can*
Website: _(coming soon)_
Myspace: *MySpace.com - TALANAS (ex interlock) - UK - Metal / Progressive - www.myspace.com/talanas*

material on its way in the next few months, this is the immediate project for me (vox, guitar) & joe (drums) from interlock, it also has 'liquidcow' (ewan parry) on guitar who is a new member on this forum.

H


----------



## renzoip

*Band Name: AlexandriA
Music Type: Female fronted Progressive Power Metal
Gigging Area: Florida, USA.
Website: (Under Construction)
Myspace:* MySpace.com - AlexandriA (Looking for a Female Singer) - Coral Springs, Florida - Progressive / Metal - www.myspace.com/officialalexandria

Check it out!! Awesome thread, many of you guys have kick ass bands!


----------



## Jan

Band Name: Illuminandi
Music Type: metal with the violin and the cello, which give it some folky or classical flavour
Gigging Area: Eastern/Central Europe
Website: Illuminandi
Myspace: MySpace.com - Illuminandi - Debica - Gothic / Metal / Classical - www.myspace.com/illuminandi


----------



## assfreely

Band Name: Me, My Enemy
Music Type: Metal (in search of a vocalist)
Gigging Area: LINY
Website: SoundClick artist: Me My Enemy - A blend of crosses the heaviest old school Metal with the pain of Seattles best.
Myspace: MySpace.com - Me, My Enemy - LINDENHURST, New York - Metal / Rock / Other - www.myspace.com/memyenemy


----------



## sessionswan

*Band Name: Walking Stunned
Music Type: Metal
Gigging Area: Philadelphia, PA
Website: Walking Stunned... at least it's not Manowar.
Myspace: Walking Stunned on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

We play metal and would love to find some other bands in the area to swap shows with.
*


----------



## Tukaar

Band Name: Iron Mountain
Music Type: Stoner/Doom.
Gigging Area: Southern Indiana for now.
Website: none.
Myspace: Iron Mountain on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Comprises of me and the drummer form my last band. Vocals, guitar, and drums. Can't get much more basic than that. We don't have any songs up yet, but will soon. Spring break is coming up, so we might be trying to pull off an impromptu "Western U.S. tour in the Dakotas, Montana, and Idaho.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Band Name: Thyron
Music Type: thrash metal
Gigging Area: Norway
Website:
Myspace: Myspace.com/thyronband


----------



## mattofvengeance

*Band Name: Verdict of Vengeance
Music Type: Metal/Hardcore/Thrash
Gigging Area: Southwest Region (Texas, Oklahoma, Arkansas, Louisiana)
Website: none
Myspace: Verdict Of Vengeance on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads*


----------



## Johann

Band Name: *Beyond The Shades*
Music Type: Metal
Myspace: Beyond The Shades on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads*http://www.myspace.com/verdictofvengeance*


----------



## Dwellingers

Band Name: Pariah Syndicate
Music Type: Modern Deathmetal
Gigging Area: Denmark
Myspace: Pariah Syndicate on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
no label, but improved tracks are on the way to the site...


----------



## Giamatti

*Band Name: Hero In Error
Music Type: Metal...?
Gigging Area: Ireland
Website: www.myspace.com/heroinerrordublin*
*Myspace: www.myspace.com/heroinerrordublin*


----------



## scott from _actual time_

did i never post in this thread? okay,

Band Name: *_actual time_*
Music Type: prog/math/metal/????
Gigging Area: some alternate universe in which we actually gig 
Myspace: _actual time_ on MySpace


----------



## robotsatemygma

*Band Name: Pygar
Music Type: Mathcore/Jazz
Gigging Area: Twin Cities, MN and all over
Website: none
Myspace: PYGAR on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
*


----------



## djentleman7

name: Silhouettes
Genre: Polyrhythmic, Ambient, Metal
Gigging Area: South of UK
Myspace: Silhouettes on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## warped

name: The Symbiosist
Genre: Metal
Gigging Area: Melbourne
Myspace: THE SYMBIOSIST GIG20FEB on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Sroth Saraiel

*Band Name: BELIAL HORDE
Music Type: BLACK METAL
Gigging Area: CENTRAL AMERICA
Website: None
Totally forgotten and outdated Myspace:* www.myspace.com/belialcr

The pics in myspace are waaaaaaay too old, they show my first bc rich guitar ever lol!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Band Name: Traces
Music Type: Symphonic Black/Death/Folk/Progressive Metal
Gigging Area: UK
Website: TRACES - NEW SONG &#39;WREATHED IN FLAME&#39; UP! on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
Check out our new song 'Wreathed In Flame!'


----------



## MikeH

Band Name: Upon Hallowed Ground
Music Type: Metalcore/Deathcore
Gigging Area: Cincinnati/Dayton, OH
Website: Upon Hallowed Ground (New Layout & Promos Soon!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

We'll be hitting the studio soon to record our EP. Also, we'll have our new logo and layout finalized either today or tomorrow. And not to mention we just had our promo shots done yesterday.


----------



## mikecallaway

Band Name: it came from the swamp
Music Type: Grind..ish 
Gigging Area: Central FL 
Website: It Came From The Swamp [last show 3-27] on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## ssskai

*Band Name: SubVerSi0N
Music Type: Experimental Metal
Gigging Area: London & Southeast
Website: 
Myspace: **SubVerSi0N [NEW DRUMMER FOUND][NEW TRACKS] on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


*


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Band Name: Risen From The Ashes
Music Type: Metal/Hardcore
Gigging Area: Birmingham/Wolverhampton
Website: N/A
Myspace: Risen From The Ashes! on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Rick

Band Name: Path To Chaos
Music Type: Hard Rock/Metal
Gigging Area: will be Austin, Texas area
Website: n/a
Myspace: Path To Chaos on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Bubbajim91

Band Name: Knossis
Music Type: ULTRA DEATH METAL!
Gigging area: East coast, or just about anywhere else we can get a show
Website:Knossis LIVE VIDEO UP! on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
Myspace: ^^


----------



## Nightcrawler

Band name : Baikal
Music type : Rock/Metal/Crunk
Gigging area: Canada 

Baikal - New songs posted! on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Edit:


Band Name: 4arm
Music Type: Thrash / Metal
Gigging Area: Melbourne
Website: N/A
Myspace: http://www.myspace.com/4armofficialscars

1st gig (for a long time) in December!


Band Name: The Vitruvian Man
Music Type: Experimental Prog Rock
Gigging Area: Melbourne
Website: N/A
Myspace: http://www.myspace.com/vitruvianmanbandhttp://www.myspace.com/drtheramine

Demos coming soon. 


Band Name: Tachism
Music Type: Hard Rock / Alternative
Gigging Area: Defunct
Website: Tachism | Rock Music, Australia - info, shows, reviews, photos and lyrics
Myspace: N/A

Old, defunct, but just for the sake of being thorough.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

New band-

Band Name: *GT Zero*
Music Type: *Drum 'n' Bass/Electro/Metal*
Gigging Area: *Stourbridge/Birmingham*
Website: *N/A*
Myspace: GT-Zero on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## cddragon

Band Name: ANDAR
Music Type: Metal/Thrash Metal/Heavy Metal
Gigging Area: Poland (Podkarpacie for now)
Website: N/A 
Myspace: Not yet available, but soon


----------



## scottro202

Band Name: Fernando Chinchilla
Music Type: Blues/Jam/Hard Rock
Gigging Area: Atlanta Area
Website: N/A
Myspace: www.myspace.com/fernandochinchilla

EDIT: the recordings are old and crappy, we should be putting up new ones this weekend. feel free to add us though!!!


----------



## blackrobedone

Band Name:Quinta Essentia
Music Typerogressive Black Metal
Gigging Area:Huntsville, AL and 2 east coast tours - playing Michigan Deathfest in a few weeks
Website:Quinta Essentia on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Wait, there are no 7 string guitars in Quinta Essentia's music so here's my 7 string band:

Band Name:Chaos Inception
Music Type:The true summoning of the ancient ones 
Gigging Area:Huntsville, AL
Website:
Myspace: CHAOS INCEPTION (MUSIC ADDED) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Baldi

*Band Name:* Tangaroa
*Music Type:* Tech/Experimental Metal
*Gigging Area: *UK
*Myspace:* www.myspace.com/uglypeoplebreedfast


----------



## Bo Millward

*Band Name:* The Nameless
*Music Type:* Prog/Metal/Jazz/Djent
*Gigging Area: *Any place that we can get to
*Website: **http://www.namelessproject.co.uk*
*Myspace: The Nameless [NEW TRACKS/LAYOUT] on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads*

Check us out if you like;
Sikth 
Animals As Leaders
Tesseract
Devin Townsend
Textures
Periphery
Fell Silent

Nice one


----------



## ugg im kyle

*Bane Name:* Buried Above The Surface
*Music Type: *Hardcore/Metal
*Gigging Area: *Cleveland area of Ohio
*Myspace: *www.myspace.com/buriedabovethesurface


----------



## ShreddyESP

*Band Name:* Limit Zero
*Music Type:* Prog/Metal/Djent
*Gigging Area: *Bangalore, India
*Website: None*
*Myspace: www.myspace.com/projectlimitzero*


----------



## xtrustisyoursx

Band Name: The Opposed
Music Type: Hard Rock/Alt/Metal
Gigging Area: Nashville, TN, USA
Website: www.theopposed.com
Myspace: The Opposed - ( New Song Up! ) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## jaybeals

Heyah metalheads, jaybeals from OBSCURE here with my band specs:

Band name: OBSCURE
Band type: groove thrash metal
Giggin area: Maine, NH, MASS where the metal is
Website: see below
www.myspace.com/obscuremetalband

Obscure - ReverbNation 
Take a listen to some dirty basement thrash jams and visit our reverbnation site to help our stats!! thanks--Jay (2x7string ibanez)
live debut video with **Great** sound at reverbnation.com


----------



## sesspool

Band Name: Sin For Sin
Music Type: Metal (all kinds)
Gigging Area: Denver 
Myspace: https://www.myspace.com/sinforsin

We pretty much include any musical style in our music that we like... then we package it a conveniently brutal case of metal. 

Oh yeah and we're doing a show this weekend at a tittie bar... so come and watch if you're in the area.


----------



## DaveCarter

Removed.


----------



## Scareguitars

Band Name: *Scarecrow NWA*
Music Type: technical Death Metal
Gigging are: mid-Europe
Website: http://www.scarecrow.at
Myspace: Scarecrow NWA - The Technology Of Death on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## testament19

*Band Name: Seed of Ignorance
Music Type: Metal - thrash, melodic, death, mutt lol
Gigging Area: Cleveland, OH
Website: The official homepage for the metal band Seed of Ignorance
Myspace:Seed of Ignorance on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Check us out, leave comments, let me know what you guys think.

I'm one of the lead guitarists. Forum member, WildToddler, is the other lead player.
*


----------



## Mono8078

*Band Name: Jerolyn
Music Type: Death Metal/ Hardcore
Gigging Area: Southeast U.S
Website:
Myspace: Myspace.com/jerolynal
*


----------



## Monkeypriest

Band Name: Monkeypriest
Music Type: Sludge-Doom
Gigging Area: Spain
Website: None 
Myspace: MONKEYPRIEST ep out now [FÉRETRO RECORDS] on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

*Band Name: Malodorous
Music Type: Grindcore/Death Metal
Gigging Area: N/A... for now
Website: (See Below)
Myspace: Malodorous (&rsquo;09 Teaser up now!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
*


----------



## DeathMetalDean

Band Name: Valkyrie Project / Opius
Music Type: Progressive Metal / Metalcore
Gigging Area: Northern Ireland

Valkyrie Project: 
bebo.com - Profile from Valkyrie Project <valkyrieproject>
Opius:
bebo.com - Profile from Opius <O-pius>


----------



## tacotiklah

Band Name: Monolith
Music Type: Exotic Death Metal
Gigging Area: Los Angeles, CA area
Myspace: http://www.myspace.com/disruptionofharmony


----------



## justinnn

*Band Name:* I the Breather
*Music Type:* Metal
*Gigging Area:* MD, PA, VA
*Myspace:* I, The Breather [ANOTHER NEW SONG UP] on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## dudeskin

*Band Name: SYCHATRISSI*
*Music Type: TECHNICAL/DARK METAL*
*Gigging Area: UK, MIDLANDS*
*Myspace: SYCHATRISSI...NOW BOOKING on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads*


----------



## abysmalrites

Band name: Oblivion Manifesto
Music type: Industrial blackened death
Gigging area: N/A
Myspace: Oblivion Manifesto ::recording/restructuring:: on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## xmetalhead69

Band Name: Unexpected Allies
Music Type: Progressive/electronic metal/metalcore
Gigging Area: Philly
Myspace: www.myspace.com/unexpectedallies


----------



## Hzanco

Band Name: Aesthyrian
Music Type: Power/Thrash/Progressive Metal
Gigging Area: Chicago suburbs
Website: see myspace
Myspace: Aesthyrian (Writing & Recording!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## neoclassical

Band Name: Fenrismaw
Music Type: Death Metal
Gigging Area: Hudson Valley, NY. Will travel as well.
Website: Fenrismaw | Facebook
Myspace: Fenrismaw on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

We're looking for gigs!
Check out the rough tracks from the EP!


----------



## Metalus

Band Name: As The World Weeps
Music Type: Metal/Hardcore/Experimental/Progressive
Gigging Area: Miami, FL
Myspace: AS THE WORLD WEEPS (New Song Soon!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

As of right now, all we have is an old song on the page. Were currently tracking our debut EP which will have 4 new songs and 1 revamped old song


----------



## Haydenlad

*Band Name: This Is Turin*
*Music Type: Progressive Death Metal*
*Gigging Area: Northwest England (manchester etc) and beyond!*
*Website: *www.facebook.com/*ThisIsTurin*.*StreetTeam*
*Myspace: **www.myspace.com/thisisturinuk*

only got our first EP Viaticum from a couple of years ago up on the myspace, plus one rough demo of a newer one, but new tracks are in the studio as we speak!


----------



## LOGfanforever90

*Band Name: Great Justice*
*Music Type: Video Game Metal*
*Gigging Area: My dormroom.*
*Website: *Great Justice on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
*Myspace: Great Justice on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

I do shitty metal covers of old video game songs.
*


----------



## MetalBuddah

Band Name: Beneath the Sovereign
Music Type: Melodic Death Metal
Gigging Area: Baltimore, MD and surrounding towns 
Myspace: Beneath the Sovereign on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

We are currently in the process of writing at least 4 more originals and are also looking for gigs in our area. The songs on the page are the old songs before I was part of the band but we should have 2 new tracks within the next 2 weeks.


----------



## jkspawn

*Band Name: Slanderus
Music Type: Metal/Thrash/Progressive
Gigging Area: Inland Empire, Southern California
Website: N/A
Myspace: Slanderus on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads



*


----------



## heavy7-665

Band Name: Hounds of Pavlov
Music Type: It changes lol
Gigging Area: Western US mstly
Website: N/A
Myspace: hounds of pavlov on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Ignore our tunes. Old songs recorded horribly for a pack of smokes.


----------



## metal_sam14

*Band Name: Disembody The Morbid
Music Type: Metal
Gigging Area: Tasmania
Myspace: Disembody the Morbid on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
*


----------



## DrewsifStalin

*Band Name: ToTheArk
Music Type: Progressive Metalcore
Gigging Area: Baltimore, Maryland
Myspace: ToTheArk on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads*

In the process of writing and recording an LP due out when it's done. We're looking for a vocalist so we can get started gigging


----------



## noob_pwn

Band Name: Northlane
Music Type: new metalcore
Gigging Area: Australia (based in sydney but we tour alot, will head to the US west coast in 2011)
Myspace: www.myspace.com/northlaneaus


----------



## angryman

*Band Name : ESCARIA*
*Music type : Death Metal/Hardcore/Progressive*
*Gigging Area : Uk *
*Myspace : www.myspace.com/escaria (still under construction)*

*At the moment the line up is still being finalized & we're still searching for a Bassist, 2nd Vocalist & possibly Keyboardist so there are no songs finished...Watch this space!*


----------



## JohnIce

Band Name: Rhinestone
Music Type: Rock/funk/jazz/pop/metal, focus on strong choruses and imaginative arrangements
Gigging Area: Sweden, mostly central
Myspace: www.myspace.com/rhinestonetheband


----------



## eleven59

My own solo project  

*Name:* Aaron VanDuynhoven
*Genre:* Alternative
*Gigging Area:* Southwest Ontario (or anywhere that'll cover travel costs  )
*Myspace:* Aaron VanDuynhoven on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
*Facebook:* Aaron VanDuynhoven | Facebook


----------



## Colbear

*Band Name: *Luminesce
* Music Type: *Progressive Rock
* Gigging Area: *North Florida
* Myspace: *Luminesce (First show March 12th!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Posted us in the recording section a few times. Currently trying to land some gigs and finish writing our first full length.


----------



## Deathstate

Band Name: Chronophobic
Music Type: Progressive Death Metal
Gigging Area: Norwood, MA area? no gigs yet
Myspace: Chronophobic on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

we're fuckin awesome


----------



## sentagoda

Band Name: Dawn of retaliation
Music Typeeath/Thrash/Progressive
Gigging Area: Stavanger / Norway
Website: Dawn Of Retaliation on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## shredzilla509

*Band Name: SUBMERGED IN COCYTUS*
*Music Type: TECH DEATHCORE*
*Gigging Area: NORTHWEST*
*Website: MYSPACE*
*Myspace: *myspace.com/submergedincocytus


----------



## big sal cbk

*Band Name: Skewered
Music Type: Brutal Death/Grind with Slam tendencies
Gigging Area: Dublin, Ireland (or anywhere that will book us)
Myspace:www.myspace.com/skeweredmetal*


----------



## Tybanez

Kings Of None
Rock
Northwestern Ontario, canada
Kings Of None on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Larrikin666

*Band Name: Victims of Contagion
Music Type: Death metal (Black and tech influences)
Gigging Area: Pittsburgh, PA (Tri-state area)
Myspace: www.myspace.com/victimsofcontagion1
*


----------



## Fzau

*Band Name: All Eyes On Survival (AEOS)*
*Music Type: Progressive (death) metal w. jazz/fusion, math and tech influences*
*Gigging Area: Belgium (no gigs yet)*
*Myspace: in the making*

We're still looking for a a good bassist and drummer atm


----------



## leonardo7

*Band Name: SIMOOM
Music Type: METAL
Gigging Area: BAY AREA
Website: WWW.SIMOOMMUSIC.COM
Myspace: Simoom New Songs Up! EP released! on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


WE JUST RELEASED A 6 TRACK EP CALLED SEVER YOUR LOSSES

OUR SINGLE:


*


----------



## DJENTxCORE901

*Band Name: THE IMPERIAL
Music Type: Deathmetal/djent/hardcore
Gigging Area:Memphis TN
Website: myspace.com/imperial901
*


----------



## ittoa666

Band Name: In the Throes of Agony
Music type: Metal
Gigging Area: Virginia and sketchy places in North Carolina
Website: In The Throes Of Agony on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Crappy recordings for those who like bleeding ears.


----------



## Edika

*Band Name: Semic Stains
Music Type: Thrash/Death Metal
Gigging Area: Greece
Website: Semic Stains Official Site
Myspace: **Semic Stains on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Currently have finished our full length album and looking for a label
*


----------



## sonson_prest

*Band Name: ECHO CHAMBER
Music Type: Alternative Rock/Progressive
Gigging Area: Northwest England (Liverpool)
Myspace: www.myspace.com/echo_chamber*

*We're good *


----------



## Jahlord

Band Name: Skyzm
Music Type: Mathcore / Metal
Gigging Area: Netherlands
Website: Skyzm
Myspace: Skyzm on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Finished debut album lately


----------



## Necris

*removed*


----------



## troyguitar

Band Name: Battle Against Time
Music Type: Classic/Power Metal
Gigging Area: Detroit
Myspace: Battle Against Time on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Triple7

*Band Name: Swallow The Ocean
Music Type: Post Metal
Gigging Area: NY, NJ, PA, CT.
Website:
Myspace: www.myspace.com/swallowtheocean*


----------



## blister7321

*Band Name:* Blistered Earth*
Music Type: *Hybrid of all metals and some rock
* Gigging Area: *central FL
* Website: none 
Myspace: none 

**Band Name: *The 1 Trick Poneyz 
* Music Type: *Pop Punk 
* Gigging Area: same as above
Website: **same as above*
* Myspace:**same as above*


----------



## Concr3t3

*Band Name: Under The Stone
Music Type: Metal-Melodic-Thrash-ish
Gigging Area: Southern California (currently)
Website: www.myspace.com/utsofficial
Myspace:Under The Stone (UTSOfficial) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads*


----------



## AcousticMinja

*Band Name: Enxcet
Music Type: Progressive/Alternative/Metal
Gigging Area: Orange County, CA
Website: just the myspace
Myspace: Enxcet on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
*


----------



## TreWatson

*DOUBLE BAND POST!!!!!*

*Band Name: Carthage*
*Music Type: Metalcore/Deathcore/progressive rock*
*Gigging Area: US East coast (for now)*
*Website: none*
*Myspace: www.myspace.com/carthagerocks*

*Band Name: Clouds Versus Bushes ( Project of Tre Watson and Jason Novalis)*
*Music Type: Chiptunes/rock/metal*
*Gigging Area: none at the moment*
*Website: working on updating the myspace.*
*Myspace: Clouds vs. Bushes on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads*


----------



## Evil7

*Band Name:* Spine Extraction
*Music Type: *Slightly Industrial Blackened DeathMetal
*Gigging Area: *North Carolina / Surrounding States
*Website:
Myspace: www.myspace.com/spineextraction*


----------



## E733

*Band Name:* Lower The Casket
*Music Type:* Progressive Shroove (Shred/Groove)
*Gigging Area:* Minneapolis, MN
*Website:* Check out our myspace for now...
*Myspace:* Lower the Casket on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Hope you all enjoy!


----------



## Alekke

Band Name: *E.N.D.* aka _Evil Never Dies_
Music Type: modern metal, thrash, groove, math
Gigging Area: Zadar, CROATIA
Website: see myspace
Myspace: E . N . D . on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Xanithon

*Band Name: *Fuck the Maggots(FTM)
* Music Type: *Multicore / AC-copypasta Grindcore
* Gigging Area: *Wellington, New Zealand
* Website: *Facebook search "Fuck The Maggots"
* Myspace: *FuckTheMaggots - NEW SONGS UP on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

We've done one gig - doing recording and releasing an EP end of year. Basically we're always opening for the vocalists' band "ANTI-CORE". YAY! Doing many gigs in our awesome New Zealand 'summer'.


----------



## KoenDercksen

*Band Name: *Ex Vita Abire
*Music Type: *Progressive metal
*Gigging Area: *none as of now, solo project
*Website: *SoundClick artist: Ex Vita Abire - Ex Vita Abire is a oneman project at the moment. All guitars are played by Koen Dercksen, the only m
*Myspace: http://www.myspace.com/exvitaabireband*


----------



## Tyrant

*Band Name: *Coroners Ritual
*Music Type:* Thrash/Death/Groove metal
*Gigging Area: *Norway
*Website: *Coroners&#39; Ritual on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Dan-Enoch

*Band Name: ENOCH*
*Music Type: Symphonic Black Metal (death/prog)*
*Gigging Area: Italy*
*Myspace: www.myspace.com/enochmetalband*


*And next week will be available the Full-lenght!*


----------



## beefshoes

*Band Name: Zurich* *
Music Type: Metalcore/Post-Metal/Shoegaze*
* Gigging Area: Southern West Virginia and Northern Virginia**
Myspace: *www.myspace.com/zurichband2007


----------



## ttiwguitar

Band Name: This Time It's War
Music Type: Prog Metal
Gigging Area: Virginia/MD/DC
Website: www.thistimeitswar.com
Myspace: This Time It&rsquo;s War on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

New record coming out this fall!


----------



## thekingmaker

Band Name: *KINGMAKER*
Music Type: *Fun Hardcore*
Gigging Area: *Chicago/Kenosha/Milwaukee area*
Myspace: *Kingmaker on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads*


----------



## blister7321

blister7321 said:


> *Band Name:* Blistered Earth*
> Music Type: *Hybrid of all metals and some rock
> * Gigging Area: *central FL
> * Website: none
> Myspace: none
> 
> **Band Name: *The 1 Trick Poneyz
> * Music Type: *Pop Punk
> * Gigging Area: same as above
> Website: **same as above*
> * Myspace:**same as above*




a bit of an update 
the one trick poneyz were a one show thing (same lineup as blistered needed less metal name for pop punk show)

*Band Name: *the nude pirates
* Music Type: *indie/alt/possible ska
* Gigging Area: same as above
Website: **same as above*
* Myspace:**same as above*
i just officially joined and we have no drummer yet so 
acoustic shows FTW
i play bass in this one


----------



## signalgrey

*Band Name: *I Am The Blade
* Music Type: *Hardcore Punkish Metal
* Gigging Area: *Seoul
* Website: none
Myspace: none

*
*Band Name: *Smacksoft
* Music Type: *indie-rock
* Gigging Area: *Korea
* Website: *SmackSoft | Facebook
* Myspace:* none


*Band Name: Citizen Lusca
Music Type: Post-Rock
Gigging Area: International
Website: *http://www.citizenlusca.com
* Purevolume:* http://www.purevolume.com/citizenlusca


----------



## cursedd

*Band Name: *DEMORALISER*
Music Type: *Metal / Hardcore, For fans of: For The Fallen Dreams, Bury Your Dead & The Acacia Strain*
Gigging Area: *UK*
Website: *D M R L S R*
Myspace: *Demoraliser [Free EP Download/New Dates Up!] on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads*

Free debut EP download available @ Demoraliser_Reform.Repent.Revenge.zip*


----------



## Soubi7string

Band Name:Wideyedaze
Music Type:Sludge Grind/Death Metal/Death Grind
Gigging Area:Tennessee(mainly Chattanooga)
Website:wish we had one
Myspace:WIDEYEDAZE[book us now!] on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## kumamylesbear

Band: Denial in Dreams
Music Type: Hard Rock/Metal/Whatever we feel like playing (we have a 7 minute song that includes alt, hard rock, and jazz as repeating sections)
Gigging Area: DC and Bethesda right now, trying to expand/get a following/GET HEARD BY PEOPLE WHO MATTER
Website: Myspace.....
Myspace: Denial In Dreams on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## josh pelican

Band: Dead Slut Gut Fuck.
Genre: Goregrind, Pornogrind, Cybergrind.
Members: Leandroab and myself.
Gigging Area: Internet.
Website: The Seven String Guitar Authority - Sevenstring.org

Band: Feculent Urethral Discharge.
Genre: Goregrind, Brutal Death Metal, Slam Death Metal, Cunt-Slamming Brutality.
Members: Groph and myself.
Gigging Area: My basement.
Website: Spankwire. I am not linking it. Search on your home computer some other time.


----------



## PulpoxisxurxGOD

josh pelican said:


> Band: Feculent Urethral Discharge.
> Genre: Goregrind, Brutal Death Metal, Slam Death Metal, Cunt-Slamming Brutality.
> Members: Groph and myself.
> Gigging Area: My basement.
> Website: Spankwire. I am not linking it. Search on your home computer some other time.


 Cunt-Slamming Brutality. Where do I sign up?


----------



## josh pelican

If you're serious, we wouldn't mind a helping hand. Other members have sent us songs/riffs before.


----------



## The Munk

*Band Name: ECHOES OF FEAR
Music Type: Metal, Thrash, Progressive
Gigging Area: Northern California
Website: Echoes Of Fear
Myspace: Echoes Of Fear on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads




*


----------



## Mr12ax7

Band: As Dawn Creeps
Genre: Metalcore, Progressive
Gigging Area: Stockton California
Website: www.myspace.com/as*dawncreeps*


----------



## kris_jammage

*Band Name: Xenocide
Music Type: Death Metal
Gigging Area: Dublin, IReland
Myspace: XENOCIDE(NEW TRACK UP!!!) on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
Facebook: Xenocide | Facebook
*


----------



## assfreely

Band Name: Mr. Murray
Music Type: Metal/Comedy
Gigging Area: Long Island/NY
Website: Mr. Murray on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## TWINS

Band Name: The Words I Never Said
Music Type: hard core/metalcore
Gigging Area: Italy/Europe
Myspace: www.myspace.com/thewordsineversaid
Booking: www.myspace.com/theagencymusicdesign

We're born in the past October...in the myspace there are 2 old songs (oold style)...for this week-end we'll have 7 new songs we have just recorded on the myspace.
http://www.myspace.com/abominodium


----------



## Ivor

*Band Name: Hesus Attor*
*Music Type: Metal/comedy/mathcore
Gigging Area: Balkans, Europe
Myspace: www.myspace.com/hesusattor*
*reverbnation: **www.reverbnation.com/hesusattor*

*sounds like All Hell is breaking loose.....*


----------



## Path

Name: Path To Perdition
Type: Deathcore/Heavy Metal
Gigging Area: Midlands, UK, England.

Myspace: Myspace

....Opening with a rip-Roaring crash of cymbals that are enough to tear the midlands a new hole of Biblical Proportions, this quintete have a firm understanding of the grindcore they offer here, dropping verses with precise aggresion. 'Echoes Of Mortality's heavier moments are akin to Carnifex with its sledgehammering riffs and brutal beats, while 'Departure' is a twisted beast, imbued with the kind of hateful spirit that would send whitechapel running for cover... ''Rock Sound Magazine''


----------



## zurdo

*Band Name: ACARO
Music Type: Metal
Gigging Area: Boston, MA
Website: *http://www.acarometal.com
We just recorded our first full lenght, should be out in January 2011.

*
http://www.myspace.com/echoesoffear*


----------



## Treeunit212

Band Name: Bury The Creator
Music Type: Death Metal
Gigging Area: Northern Michigan
Myspace: Bury The Creator - New Blog! on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Leuchty

Band Name: *What She Deserves*
Music Type: *Metalcore*
Gigging Area: *Sunshine Coast, Brisbane, QLD*
Myspace: What She Deserves on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Pedrojoca

*Band Name: Exercium
Music Type: Thrash Metal
Gigging Area: Madeira, Portugal
Myspace: Exercium on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads*


----------



## Scar Symmetry

*Band Name*: The Purge
*Music Type*: Death Metal
*Gigging Area*: UK
*Website*: Login | Facebook


----------



## Semi-pro

*Band Name*: Lithuria
*Music Type*: Semi-retarded Guttural Zombie Raping Death Metal / Hardcore
*Gigging Area*: Finland
*Website*: Lithuria (News songs up!) on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## timisher

Moths | Facebook


----------



## 13point9

Band Name: The Grand Descent
Music Type: Post Prog Rock/ Metal
Gigging Area: London, UK (no live shows yet)
Website: The Grand Descent | Facebook

We have a 2 album concept underway but due to money issues we are first recording a 4 track demo showcasing some of the songs to get interest etc...


----------



## Enjoikav

Band Name: Sea of Wolves
Music Type: Metal/hardcore
Gigging Area: College Station, TX
Website: myspace
Myspace: Sea of Wolves | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos


----------



## Coffin

Band Name: Burning Age
Music Type: Beatdown Breakcore/Nu Metal (stuck between korn, emmure and despised icon)
Gigging area: Hamburg in first way, but the world must be conquered (a german shouldn't say that, should I?)
website: none
Burning Age xWo (LAYOUT COMING SOON) | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos


----------



## troyguitar

Band Name: Allegro Furioso
Music Type: Power Metal
Gigging area: Detroit
website: allegro-furioso.com

Allegro Furioso | Facebook


----------



## musikizlife

Band Name: Collapse Unconscious
Music Type: Progressive Metal
Gigging Area: Tri-State Area (NJ,NY,PA) Were from NJ
Website: Collapse Unconscious | Facebook

Check us out!!


----------



## Scottckr

*Band Name: *Hollowcall
* Music Type:* Post-hardcore/metalcore/progressive
* Gigging Area:* Sweden
* Website: *http://www.hollowcall.com
* Myspace: *HOLLOWCALL [WRITING] | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos


----------



## Vostre Roy

*Band Name: Trafalgar*
*Music Type: Epic Death/Black/Troll Metal*
*Gigging Area: Québec, Canada*
*Website: -none-*
*Myspace: Trafalgar | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos*

Got some live videos on youtube and Facebook. Also this banner, wich I can't post in my signature 






*Band Name: Vermin*
*Music Type: Folk Metal*
*Gigging Area: Québec, Canada*
*Website: -none-*
*Myspace: -none-*
*Note: Playing viola in this project*


----------



## MesaENGR412

Band Name: Onward To Olympas
Position: Lead Guitarist
Music Type: Metalcore/Hardcore
Gigging Area: USA - soon to be International Tour Dates
Website: Onward To Olympas | Facebook
Facedown Records  Onward to Olympas
Myspace: Onward To Olympas | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos

New CD out now on Facedown Records.
*Band Merch*

-AJH


----------



## DVRP

Icosian 
Progressive/Metal/Melodic

Bio - Founded in 09 by Evan Kortegaard and Andrew Loeppky, what just started out as jamming for fun eventually turned into a project. Seeking to make the project a full band, they tried out other musicians in hope to make things click. Adding Spencer Beauchamp to Bass, and Jordan Rempell to Vocals. A Heavy amount of guitar layers would mean the rhythm section would suffer live, so they added Deylan Engel to guitar as well, who's influences were almost directly the same as the other two guitar players. They are currently writing/scratch recording their EP, which they aim to release hopefully around the summertime. 

Facebook
Myspace

Ep teaser


----------



## Blind Theory

Band Name: In Sackcloth and Ashes
Music Type: Death "core"
Gigging Area: Greeley/Fort Collins/Denver, Colorado
Website: In Sackcloth and Ashes | Facebook


----------



## mikeshallperish

*Band Name: Rise of Serapis
Music Type: death metal
Gigging Area: northern california 
Website: facebook.com/riseofserapis
Myspace: myspace.com/riseofserapis


*we got a 4 song demo up thats more of a death core/ metal sound. we are currently working on a full length ep that will be more strictly DM. we're all 19-20. check it out!


----------



## Jesusisonlsd

*Band Name: Demise of the King*
*Music Type: Violent Death Metal*
*Gigging Area: Louisville, Ky and surrounding areas*
*Website: Demise of the King | Facebook*
*Myspace: myspace.com/demiseoftheking*
*We don't really use the myspace*


----------



## amarshism

Band Name: Thy Art Is Murder
Music Type: Deathcore/death metal/black metal 
Gigging Area: Australia, hopefully Europe and US in the next year
Website: as below
Myspace: Thy Art Is Murder | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos


----------



## Meatbucket

Band name: The Minotaur
Music: Death metal, metalcore, melodic death metal, djent.
Gigging area: My bedroom and garage.
Website: http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Minotaur/119955374749239
Members: Just like my love life, me and my hands.


----------



## josh pelican

Band name: No name yet.
Music: Death metal.
Gigging area: My brain.
Website: No website.
Members: CrushingAnvil, JJ, and myself.


----------



## Triple7

Band Name: Circuit Of Sons
Music Type: Progressive technical death metal? (think Meshuggah, Danza, and Devin Townsend)
Gigging Area: The tri-state area as of right now, but hopefully that will change.

Website: www.facebook.com/Circuit.Of.Sons


----------



## RichIKE

*Band Name: I Killed Everyone
Music Type: *Blackened Death Metal/Deathcore
* Gigging Area: Chicagoland and Wisconsin.
Website: I Killed Everyone | Facebook
Myspace: myspace.com/ikilledeveryone08
*


----------



## Leuchty

Band Name: What She Deserves
Music Type: Metalcore
Area: Sunshine Coast and Brisbane, Australia.

ReverbNation

What She Deserves | Facebook


----------



## hutchman

Band Name:Elysian
Music Type:Melodic Progressive Metal
Gigging Area: Australia
Website:Elysian | Melbourne, VIC, AU | Metal / Melodic Death Metal | Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos | ReverbNation
Myspace:Elysian | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos


----------



## Variant

We have one of these?!  Uhhhh... I'm new here. 




*Band Name*: Tripnol 
*Music Type:* Contemporary Crossover Metal
*Gigging Area:* Portland, Oregon / Vancouver, Washington
*Facebook:* Here




*Band Name*: The Surfacing
*Music Type:* Progressive Electronic Metal
*Gigging Area:* My studio
*Facebook:* Here




*Band Name*: &#9829;Kankles&#9829;
*Music Type:* Industrial / Cybergrind 
*Gigging Area:* On hiatus... I think. 
*Facebook:* Here


----------



## cwhitey2

Band Name: Midsummer Murder (changing name)
Music Type: Metalcore
Gigging Area: Vestal, NY


link in sig


----------



## Taclite

*Band Name*: They Call Us Legion
*Music Type*: Metal/Metalcore/Whatever
*Area*: Kiruna, Sweden

*Website*: They Call Us Legion
*Myspace*: They Call Us Legion | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos


----------



## Hybrid138

*Band Name: Bacchanalian Bliss
Music Type: Ska (with tons of other influences, definitely not generic) 
Gigging Area: Texas
Website: Bacchanalian Bliss | Facebook 
Facebook: *Bacchanalian Bliss | Facebook

We are a Ska band but each song is really different from the next. They will have influences from different genres like hardcore, jazz, country/western, prog rock, metal, djent, and other stuff. I use a 7 on a few songs but not everything is recorded. I can't wait to show you guys our djenty stuff haha. It sounds like it would be a disgusting mess but some how it works. Thanks!


----------



## Joospocks

*Band Name: *Mauerova*
Music Type: *Metal*
Gigging Area: *Alberta, Canada*
Website: *Mauerova*
Bandcamp: *Mauerova

If you like what you hear, help subsidize our immense coffee and beer drinking habits.* 
*


----------



## TaylorMacPhail

Band Name: Crossed Chaos (will change)
Music Type: Melodic Metal
Gigging Area: Cornwall, Prince Edward Island, Canada
Myspace: Crossed Chaos | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos
Facebook: Crossed Chaos | Facebook

Don't mind the old/slack recordings, they were just to show people our music in the works. Also the singer in the recordings is our old singer (much better now though I hear) We don't gig that often, especially now since we don't have a singer


----------



## xfilth

*Band Name: Dead End Pawns
Music Type: Melodic rock with a progressive twist
Gigging Area: Denmark
Website: facebook.com/deadendpawns

First EP @ Elusive EP | Dead End Pawns
*


----------



## bluevoodoo

Band Name: Keeper Of Dreams
Music Type: Melodic modern metal with a djenty edge
Gigging Area: Hungary / EU
Website: Keeper Of Dreams | Facebook

New music video @ &#x202a;Keeper of Dreams - Columbo&#39;s Wife (OFFICIAL HD VIDEO)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## Phrygian

Band Name: Fastlane Flower
Music Type: Deathrock with a taste of honey ( i actually dont know a better way to describe our sound)
Gigging Area: Norway, Oslo
Website: Fastlane Flower
Myspace: Fastlane Flower | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos
facebook: Fastlane Flower | Facebook

our album "deadline" is on spotify as well!


----------



## Diggy

Killer Thread!

Band Name: LYE
Music Type: Progressive-ish
Gigging Area: St Louis Mo
Website: N/A
Myspace: Lye | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos

&



Band Name: Sleepmachine
Music Type: Metal
Gigging Area: St Louis Mo
Website: N/A
Myspace: Sleepmachine | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos

enjoy.. or throw tomatoes


----------



## revclay

Band Name: Virga
Music Type: Post-metal-ish
Gigging Area: Denver, CO (possibly New York/New England while I am in grad school)
Website: www.youtube.com/virgaband | www.facebook.com/virgaband
Myspace: www.myspace.com/virgametal


----------



## The Norsemen

Crepitus

Metal.
Death, Thrash, and Black Influences.
Not easy for us to put ourselves in a genre, you tell us.


Northern and Middle (Albuquerque) New Mexico, The 4 Corners



Crepitus | Facebook

Crepitus | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos



Have shitty recordings up, but check it out anyway.


----------



## 7stringsofdestruction

*Band Name: Below Akheron
Music Type: groovy death metal?
Gigging Area: Oregon only so far
Website: www.facebook.com/belowakheron

We only have on song up so far but our ep is almost done so check us out and tell us what you think!

*http://www.reverbnation.com/main/global_search?q=below%20akheron&commit=GO for u that dont use facebook


----------



## Taylo234

Band Name: DEADSKY BLACKSUN
Music Type: Death/Thrash Metal
Gigging Area: Orange County, California
Website: DEADSKY BLACKSUN Official | Facebook

Basically I am they're permanent fill in cause they don't want to replace their old guitarist just yet. The demo's aren't anything special but I'm recording the new EP!


----------



## pearl_07

Band Name: Greg the Hero
Music Type: Deathcore/Black Metal. Very large BDM influence with our own twist!
Gigging Area: Iowa/Nebraska
Website: Facebook


----------



## Dennyism

Band Name: My Own Vice
Music Type: Metal/Hardcore/Experimental
Gigging Area: Building band. Area will be Virginia Beach and surrounding
Website: My Own Vice | Facebook


----------



## Apothic

*Band Name: Apothic*
*Music Type: Progressive/Metal/Ambient/Rock/LOUD NOISES!!*
*Gigging Area: Los Angeles, Still building members*
*Website: In the works*
*Myspace: Apothic | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos*


----------



## LMak

Band Name: End of the Spectrum
Music Type: Rock/Pop Rock
Gigging Area: London and surrounding counties
Website: Facebook Myspace


----------



## ThisWorldIsOurs

*Band Name: Dead Ocean
Music Type:Melodic Hardcore
Gigging Area:MA-NH
Website:Dead Ocean | Facebook
Myspace: N/A
*


----------



## cosmicamnesia

Band Name: Moths
Music Type: hmmmm... "Epic" Prog/Tech/Grind/Experimental fusion stuff
Gigging Area: We're based in Pittsburgh, PA, but we play all over the place
Website: facebook.com/mothsband


----------



## HollowmanPL

Band Name: Carnage Inn
Music Type: Thrash/death metal
Gigging Area: PL/EU
Website: Carnage Inn | Facebook


----------



## Taclite

*Band Name*: Tesma ('tis my solo project, my main band is They Call Us Legion)
*Music Type*: Metalcore/death metal/djent (whatever I want it to be, it's very varied)
*Gigging Area*: None, I'm all alone (
*Website*: Tesma | Soundcloud


----------



## blister7321

*Band Name*ont Cry Its Friday
*Music Type*: think Paramore with Balls (female pop punkish with e standard and drop d heavily distorted guitars and some screaming from bassist)
*Gigging Area*: central florida*
Website*: facebook and myspace / dontcryitsfriday (something like that idont use that shit)


----------



## Sudzmorphus

Band Name: Diamorphus
Music Type: Tech death
Gigging Area: UK
Website: Diamorphus | Facebook
Myspace: Diamorphus


----------



## orinlikesmetal

Signals
Hardcore metal
Burlington, VT/ all of NY area
Signals | Facebook

we just recorded our ep the end of summer but the producer is a complete ass and we only have one song so far, but check it out!


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Band Name: Make Them Believe
Music Type: Melodic Metalcore
Gigging Area: Columbia, SC
Website: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Make-Them-Believe/295994250415081
Myspace: none


----------



## Divinehippie

Band Name: Head of the Traitor
Music Type: Loud ass groovy/hardcore/metal (i guess just heavy)
Gigging Area:Vermont, New england and beyond (always lookin to play, hit me up =)
Website: www.facebook.com/headofthetraitor (we dont use it much ((gotta get on that for sure)) but check it out for videos and music)
Myspace: www.myspace.com/headofthetraitor


----------



## Soubi7string

Band Name: Aortic
Music Type: Death Metal/Grind
Gigging Area:Tennessee,Georgia, anywhere for we have a van
Website: Aortic | Facebook


----------



## SwampAshSpecial

Band Name: Overlord
Music Type: Stoner Metal
Gigging Area: South UK
Website: Overlord | Facebook


----------



## BenSolace

Band name: Divine Solace
Music Type: Melodic Metal
Gigging Area: UK
Website: Divine Solace | Facebook


----------



## brutalslam

Band Name: Calculated Barbarity
Music Type: Brutal Death Metal
Website: calculatedbarbarity&#39;s Channel - YouTube


----------



## Domkid118

Band Name: Charon (UK)
Music Type: Melodic hardcore/ Metalcore 
Gigging Area: Uk mainly/ EU 
Website: Charon | Facebook
myspace: N/A


----------



## Dores

*Band Name: *Shadowmind
* Music Type: *Melodic Metalcore (?)
* Gigging Area: *Norway
* Website: *Shadowmind OFFICIAL | Facebook
* Myspace: *www.myspace.com/shadowmindband


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Band Name: From Royal To Ruins
Music Type: Deathmetal/core
Gigging Area: Maryland, Virginia
Website: facebook.com/FromRoyalToRuins


----------



## ImBCRichBitch

Band name: Things Unsaid
Music type: Grunge/Acoustic Grunge
Gigging area: South Carolina
Website: Wix.com ThingsUnsaid created by residentofevil54 based on OldSchool Design Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


Band Name: Never Stand
Music type: Nu-Metal, Rap
Gigging area: Unfotunately we havnt started playing shows yet
Website: Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------



## WarOfAttrition

Band Name: War of Attrition
Music Type: Death/Thrash metal? 
Gigging Area: Sydney, NSW 
Website: War of Attrition | Facebook


----------



## deathsguitarist

*Band Name: CASKET ROBBERY

Music Type: death metal, groove

Gigging Area: Midwest - WI, IL, IA, MN

Website: Casket Robbery | Facebook

*
*


AND...

**Band Name: Second Soul

Music Type: hard rock

Gigging Area: national

Website:* Second Soul | Facebook


----------



## WhiteWalls

Band name: The Old Garden Geranium
Music type: Melodic Death Metal
Gigging area: Italy
Website: The Old Garden Geranium - BandPage | Facebook

We have our first EP for free download if you mind checking us out


----------



## Varcolac

*Band name:* Carpathia
*Music type:* Extreme progressive metal
*Gigging area:* Britain, mainly London and the South
*Website:* Carpathia | Facebook

Our first EP, "The Truth of the Moment" is up for free download on our bandcamp and soundcloud. We've got a 2011 album and a 2012 EP that you can stream on the bandcamp or facebook page, or give us money for a physical copy on our incredibly well-made and totally-not-a-work-in-progress website.


----------



## Hankey

*Band Name: *Feed The Wire
* Music Type: *alternative rock
* Gigging Area: *The Netherlands
* Website: *Feed The Wire
* Facebook: *Feed The Wire | Facebook

Our first studio recording:


----------



## xiphiod

*Band Name: *Abhor
*Music Type: *Death-Djent (Heavy Vildhjarta influence)
*Gigging Area: *Upstate/Western New York
*Website: *www.reverbnation.com/abhor 
*Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnmn#!/abhormetal*


----------



## Chaplin

Band Name: A Breed Extinct
Music Type: Metal/Hardcore 
Gigging Area:Bay Area, CA
Website: facebook.com/abreedextinct
Myspace: Only facebook ^^^^


----------



## Powermetalbass

*Band Name: Wotan's Apotheosis
Music Type: Power/Progressive/Thrash Metal
Gigging Area: Ontario, Canada
Website: Wotan's Apotheosis | London, ON, CA | Metal / Progressive Power Thrash Metal | Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos | ReverbNation
Myspace: www.myspace.com/wotansapotheosis
*


----------



## chanjcw

Band Name: Snow In Sunlight
Music Type: rock/alternative/other
Gigging Area: Middle Georgia
Website: Snow In Sunlight
Facebook: Snow In Sunlight | Facebook


----------



## FadexToxBlack81

Band Name: Alustrium
Music Type: Death Metal (with splashes of tech and prog thrown in)
Gigging Area: North East Region of the USA
Facebook: Alustrium | Facebook


----------



## chrisdakin

You know, there's a few videos up of me playing/singing and my recordings. It'd be sick as if everyone could check it out. I'm hoping to get more stuff done soon, but it'd be nice if everyone could check it out. I'm only 15, btw. Teacup metal.  - YouTube

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Chris-Dakin-Solo-Sessions/219398308178906


----------



## Gibsonist666

Band Name: *Pillars of Creation*
Music Type: Progressive death metal 
Gigging Area: North Carolina
Facebook: Pillars of Creation | Facebook


----------



## Levi79

bulb said:


> Band Name: Periphery
> Music Type: Polymetric Metal
> Gigging Area: Maryland/DC/Virginia
> Website: www.soundclick.com/bulb
> Myspace: www.myspace.com/periphery


 Now look.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

Band Name: Blaskhyrt
Music Type: Brutal Technical Death Metal
Gigging Area: Reggio Emilia, Italy
Website: https://twitter.com/#!/Blask_Official
Blaskhyrt
Blaskhyrt | Facebook


----------



## beanriffs

Band Name : Sean Lewis (solo)
Music Type : Progressive metal/groove metal/a little bit djent
Gigging Area : Not currently gigging (writing an album)
Website : Facebook.com/seanlewisofficial


----------



## MoistMeatSACK

Band Name: You Sunk My Battleship
Music Type: Djent/Deathcore/Progressive Metal
Gigging Area: Eastern Canada, mainly the maritimes
Website: https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/You-Sunk-My-Battleship/221705894546972

Rough demo of the first song we ever wrote:  Keep in mind I recorded both guitar tracks with a logitech usb mic (it sucks), and the drummer used only a camcorder.. Higher quality stuff coming soon!


----------



## Strobe

Band Name: Cytokine Storm
Music Type: Progressive Metal
Gigging Area: North Carolina (based in Greensboro)
Website: cytokine storm
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Cytokine-Storm/151558028198770


----------



## Luke Acacia

Band Name: Acacia
Music Type: Symphonic death metal 
Gigging Area: Australia wide
Facebook: Acacia- Brisbane Metal | Facebook

Hit it up and you might enjoy.


----------



## TheChuggernaut

Band Name: Echoes of a Nightmare
Music Type: Metalcore/Deathcore/Melodeath
Gigging Area: Zombieland (Miami, Fl)
Website: Echoes of a Nightmare | Facebook
Myspace: Echoes of a Nightmare | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos

Rough EP Demo Track:


EP Sampler:


----------



## BHandHW

*Band Name: Between Hell and High Water
Music Type: Progressive Metal/Rock
Gigging Area: NE Ohio
Website: *Between Hell and High Water
* Myspace: NA
*


----------



## voodoomed

*Band Name: Voodoomed
Music Type: Progressive Metal / Ambient 
Gigging Area: Not currently gigging
Website: *www.voodomed.es
* Myspace: NA


*


----------



## LukeNecraG

Name: Necramoth 

Music Type: Plain fucking modern metal.

Gigging Area: South Africa

Website: Necramoth | Facebook 

Myspace: Nope.

EP coming soon.


----------



## sugarman

Band Name: Behind My Mind
Music Type: Metalcore
Gigging Area: Hungary
Website: Facebook


----------



## Gemmeadia

Band name: Paragon
Music type: Low Tuned, Ambient, Hardcore
Gigging area: Portland, OR
Website: Paragon | Facebook


----------



## sonnybb

Band: The Earth As We Know It
Genre: PRogressive MEtal
Area: Houston,Tx
website:www.facebook.com/theearthasweknowit


----------



## chucklives6960

Band Name: Emergence of Truth
Music Type: Melodic Death Metal
Gigging Area: Dallas/Ft. Worth
Facebook: Emergence of Truth | Facebook
Bandpage: Emergence of Truth - BandPage | Facebook


----------



## CTID

Band Name: An End In Mind
Music Type: Metalcore/Melodic Hardcore
Gigging Area: Savannah, Georgia
Website: http://www.facebook.com/anendinmindband



For the record, us opening with Nickelback was a joke because everyone thought we were going to be a radio-rock band.


----------



## Cool711

Band Name: Naked Vengence
Music Type: Hard Rock / Metal
Gigging Area: South Florida
Facebook: www.facebook.com/nakedvengence
Bandpage: Naked Vengence - The Official Website of the Band, Naked Vengence based in Miami Florida.


----------



## tank

Band Name:lacerhate
Music Type: hardcore/metalcore
Gigging Area: italy
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/lacerhate


----------



## Amalloy

*Band: Apotheoses
**Music Type: **Progressive Power Thrash Metal
 Gigging Area: Southwestern Ontario, Canada
Website: Apotheoses | London, ON, CA | Metal / Progressive Power Thrash Metal | Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos | ReverbNation
Myspace: (Facebook linking instead, Buahaha!)
Facebook: Apotheoses | Facebook

*We are Female Fronted - Here's a taste of one of our power metal-like songs:


----------



## ty_ttebu

Second post on this forum, may aswell promote.

*Band Name: Take The Earth Beneath Us
Music Type: Melodic Hardcore/Metalcore
Gigging Area: All of Canada (U.S. as of 2013, hopefully)
Website: facebook.com/taketheearthbeneathus
Myspace: Who uses myspace anymore?*


----------



## MassNecrophagia

Band Name: In Peril
Music Type: Melodeath/Prog(ish)
Gigging Area: Phoenix, AZ
Website: http://www.facebook.com/in.peril

Don't know if this has been posted or not, yet


----------



## Abaddon9112

Band Name: Stoic Hate
Music Type: progressive death metal
Gigging Area: South Jersey
Website: Stoic Hate Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos

Looking for members/collaborators. Don't care where you live because apparently no one in southern New Jersey plays anything other than Attack Attack style screamo-core crap

http://youtu.be/o5-nFfcBQVc


----------



## goldsteinat0r

Band Name: Adage
Music Type: Post-Hardcore
Gigging Area: West Palm Beach, Florida
Website: http://www.facebook.com/adage.1

Currently gigging around the WPB and Miami area!


----------



## RIVIERA

Band Name: Motives
Music Type: Metalcore / Metal
Gigging Area: Michigan
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/MotivesMI
YouTube: MotivesMI - YouTube


----------



## RichIKE

*Band Name: Warforged
Music Type: Blackened Technical Death Metal
Gigging Area: Chicago, IL
Facebook: www.facebook.com/WarforgedBand


*


----------



## Kotorfreak666

Band Name: Omens
Music Type: Progressive Death Metal
Gigging Area: Southern California
Facebook: www.facebook.com/OmensBand


----------



## bannyd

Band Name: Life Without Warning/Statik Silence
Music Type: Alternative Rock
Gigging Area: New Jersey (starting east coast mini-tours)
Facebook: www.facebook.com/njlww

Just recorded an album with Clint Lowery of Sevendust/Call Me No One/Dark New Day


----------



## andyjanson

Band Name: You Win Again Gravity
Music Type: Progressive Post Hardcore
Gigging Area: London + surrounding
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/YouWinAgainGravity/app_178091127385


----------



## RGA8

Band Name: A Dark Orbit
Music Type: Metal/Ambi/Progressive 
Gigging Area: Mid-West USA
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/adarkorbitstl


----------



## Frankb7stringer

Name: Rise, My King
Genre: christian prog deathcore 
Gigging area: PA Jersey border west to quakertown and beyond
If you search oir name on facebook we come up automatically. No other website at this time


----------



## BladeDTMGuitarist

Band Name: Destroy the Monument
Genre: Melodic Deathcore, Deathcore, Death Metal
Gigging Area: Missouri, Illinois
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/DestroyTheMonument?ref=hl
Youtube: destroythemonument1


----------



## Roy

*
Band Name: Seventh Sin
Music Type: Female Fronted Metal
Gigging Area: The Netherlands, Belgium, Germany
Website: Seventh Sin: The Official Website
Myspace: really ??? 
*


----------



## TokenERGname

Band Name:The Porcelain
Music Type:Rock/Metal/a bunch of other stuff alot of other people have called us
Gigging Area: LA, SFV, Hollywood
Website:https://www.facebook.com/theporcelain2012
Myspace:ain't got one.

so yeah, check us out there, and if you like the music, you can dl it from bandcamp for free!


----------



## noUser01

*Band Name: *Dawning of the Inferno*
Music Type: *Progressive Deathcore*
Gigging Area: *Vancouver, BC, Canada*
Website:* https://www.facebook.com/DawningoftheInferno


----------



## Bucketheadtwo

Band Name: Generation 25
Music Type: Rock, Punk, Pop Punk, Post-hardcore, Metalcore
Gigging Area: Ohio
Website: https://www.facebook.com/generation25


----------



## havocvulture10

Band Name: Pazuzu
Music Type: Black/Death Metal
Gigging Area: Los Angeles
Website: http://www.facebook.com/theofficialpazuzu


----------



## TIBrent

Band Name: Pleasureburn
Music Type: Hard Rock, Alt-Metal blah
Gigging Area: Southern California
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/pbband
For Fans Of : Alice in Chains (I suppose)
 
If you like it, you can download the album for free here


----------



## Mprinsje

Band Name: Throwing Bricks
Music Type: Hardcore, screamo, stoner, sludge
Gigging Area: The Netherlands
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/throwingbricksband
For Fans Of : Converge, Saetia, Sleep, Melvins, Minor Threat

https://soundcloud.com/throwing-bricks/conductor-early-demo


----------



## Moo

Band Name: Texas Local News
Music Type: Metalcore/Pop
Gigging Area: Germany, sometimes Belgium
Website: www.facebook.com/texaslocalnews
Myspace: not worth mentioning, here's an youtubelink instead:

and if that one doesn't work:


----------



## 7StringPsycho

Band Name: Prime Object
Music Type: Modern/Prog Death
Gigging Area: Turkey
Website: https://www.facebook.com/primeobject
youtube:https://www.youtube.com/user/PrimeObjecttr/videos?view=0&flow=grid

My Name is War


Disciple


Daily Pills


----------



## morzzzzz

Band Name: Bravado
Music Type: Experimental/Progressive rock w/ some modern Post-hardcore influence
Gigging Area: New Jersey
Website: http://www.facebook.com/bravadotheband
Myspace: n/a

Check us out!


----------



## RussellNelson

Band: Shell Shock Lullaby
Location: Butte, MT
Genre: Alternative Rock
Facebook: http://facebook.com/shellshocklullaby
Website: http://shellshocklullaby.com

Great Thread. Thanks for starting it.


----------



## jacobmickeyd

Band Name: Broken Apparitions
Music Type: Deathcore/Technical Metal
Gigging Area: Southeast, Mainly Alabama
Website: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Broken-Apparitions/158463037633564?ref=hl


----------



## theo

Band Name: Hollow World
Music Type: Gothenburg/Melodeath
Gigging Area: Melbourne, Australia
Website: http://www.facebook.com/hollowworldband


----------



## H3ADLY

Band Name: Burning In White
Music Type: Melodic Death Metal/Deathcore
Gigging Area: Melbourne, Australia
Website: http://www.facebook.com/BURNINGINWHITE

ENCELADUS | Pure Deathcore


----------



## scottro202

Band Name: Paul is Dead
Music Type: Stoner metal, psychedelic, hard rock
Gigging Area: Atlanta, GA
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/paulisdeadrocks
Bandcamp: paulisdeadmusic.bandcamp.com
For Fans Of : Queens of the Stone Age, Led Zeppelin, Pearl Jam, Jack White, tacos.


----------



## Triple7

Band Name: Nihilist Crane
Music Type: Progressive, Grunge, Metal
Gigging Area: Tristate Area
Website: www.facebook.com/wearenihilistcrane

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dueT5NtK0wM


----------



## daniel_95

Band Name: Saving Faces
Music Type: Rock, Electronica, Metal
Gigging Area: Sunshine Coast, Australia
Website: www.facebook.com/SavingFacesOfficial


----------



## youngmanblues

Band name: Coastlines
Music type: post hardcore
Gigging area: Belgium, the Netherlands
website: www.facebook.com/coastlinesBE


----------



## Leveebreaks

Band name: Burn Thy Enemy
Music type: metal?
Gigging area: UK, Europe
website: www.burnthyenemy.com
FB: BTE Facebook

Have a lovely lyric video


----------



## BenSolace

*Band Name:* Divine Solace
*Music Type:* Symphonic Metal
*Gigging Area:* UK
*Website:* Divine Solace - Band Webpage (under construction)
*Facebook:* http://www.facebook.com/divinesolace


----------



## Experimorph

*Band Name: *Creinium
* Music Type: *Progressive metal rich with harmonies but infused with some black metal influences. Or something like that.
* Gigging Area:* Finland at the moment.
* Website: *http://www.creinium.com
*Facebook:* http://www.facebook.com/Creinium


----------



## sszemer

Band name: Organized Noiz
Music type: rap metal
Gigging area: Poland
website: http://organizednoiz.com


----------



## dan the man

Band Name: Orius
Music Type: Melodic Metal
Gigging Area: Buffalo, NY
Website: Orius


----------



## DeKay

Band Name: Caynug
Music Type: Nu-Metal, Psychedelic, Progressive
Gigging Area: None yet
Website/Bandcamp: Caynug
Facebook: www.facebook.com/Caynug&#8206;

*Caynug - Empty Husk:*


*Caynug - Overcome:*


----------



## GSingleton

*Band Name: Project:Gaia
Music Type: Progressive instrumental/experimental
Gigging Area: ky/tn
Website: check the sig*

*Kinda been on hold for a while but I am starting to record again.

I also play studio drums for various country artists around the nashville area at the moment. Cheers*


----------



## Tanttu

*Band Name: The Storyline
Music Type: Progressive rock/metal
Gigging Area: Finland, open for suggestions. 
Website: www.facebook.com/Storylineofficial
YouTube: The Storyline - YouTube

 *


----------



## feraledge

Band Name: Peregrine
Music Type: Crusty anarchist death metal.
Gigging Area: PA/east coast/mid-west.
Website: peregrine
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/peregrinemetal

Haven't been doing much since my twins were born, but I've been doing some writing and plan on having another EP (at least) out this year. 
Also, over 6 years of gigging and hardly a decent recording despite over 200 shows? What gives?

Crappy live recording, Austin from Panopticon does guest vocals on two songs:


----------



## Curt

*Band Name: Jara*
*Music Type: Post-Hardcore*
*Gigging Area: Southeast Kansas*
*Website: None Yet, will update when we make a page and get some stuff recorded.*


----------



## CanniballistiX

*Band Name: Enstride*
*Music Type: Technical Rock*
*Gigging Area: Philly and surrounding areas*
*Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/#!/enstrideband*
*Reverbnation: www.reverbnation.com/enstride*


----------



## SwampWhompa

Band Name: Visions of Virtue
Music Type: Hardcore, metal, djent(kinda)
Gigging Area: East coast US (Maryland)
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/VisionsOfVirtue
For Fans Of : Periphery, The Acacia Strain, Sworn In



[SC]https://soundcloud.com/dennis-cornell/8-string-groove-visions-of[/SC]


----------



## Svava

Tanttu said:


> *Band Name: The Storyline
> Music Type: Progressive rock/metal
> Gigging Area: Finland, open for suggestions.
> Website: www.facebook.com/Storylineofficial
> YouTube: The Storyline - YouTube
> 
> *




That was really, REALLY good.


----------



## Tanttu

Thanks Svava, nice to hear you liked it!  Check the two other songs out too, if you have time.


----------



## drgamble

*Band Name:* We Are Wires
*Music Type:* Punk
*Gigging Area:* New Orleans, LA
*Website:* We Are Wires Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos

https://soundcloud.com/wearewirespunk/off-the-grid


----------



## Blood Tempest

This is the recording only (so far) two man project I am a part of. It's meant to sound gritty, somewhat lo-fi, and DIY. I carry all vocal and lyric writing duties. My friend, Pat, does everything else. The EP is almost complete, but 3 songs are available on our bandcamp site. Some splits to do this year as well. Full length release will be coming next year.

*Band Name:* Sloss
*Music Type:* Death metal/Grindcore/Experimental
*Gigging Area:* Delaware/Philadelphia/Baltimore (However we don't play out as of yet)
*Website:* Furnace | SLOSS


----------



## ImpulsiveDesign

*Band Name: *Breakthrough Even
*Music Type: *Rock
*Gigging Area: *Atlanta, GA* 
Website:* Breakthrough Even

Breakthrough Even's sounds on SoundCloud - Hear the world


----------



## Malacoda

*Band Name:* Existential Animals
*Music Type:* Instrumental Progressive Metal
*Gigging Area:* Cleveland, OH
*Website:* www.facebook.com/existentialanimals

Originally started as a one-man project but has now evolved into a gigging band.

Existential Animals - free download of our demo EP. 
Existential Animals - YouTube


----------



## col

Band Name: Coraxo
Music Type: Melodic Electro Death Metal
Gigging Area: Europe
Website: Coraxo Official - Electronic Death Metal


----------



## Dylanvoy

Band Name: Disaffect
Music Type: Progressive Metal 
Gigging Area: New Jersey , Philadelphia 
Website: none yet but we have a fb page. www.facebook.com/disaffectNJ
Myspace: none


----------



## Guamskyy

Band Name: Guamskyy
Music Type: Progressive Metal
Gigging Area: None at the moment, but I'm in the Houston area
Website: https://www.facebook.com/guamskyy?fref=nf
https://guamskyy.bandcamp.com/
https://soundcloud.com/guamskyy


----------



## p0ke

*Band Name:* Athellagon
*Music Type:* Melodic Metal
*Gigging Area:* Finland
*Website:* www.facebook.com/athellagon

We're a metal band trying not to limit ourselves to one category. Our influences range across most metal categories, including folk, death, thrash, power and black metal. The only "thing" that remains the same across all of our songs is that they are melodic.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BUUohTAEIQ - Video from our latest gig


----------



## Gouzou

Band Name: Il Segno del Comando
Music Type: Progressive Horror Rock
Gigging Area: Italy
Website: www.facebook.com/IlSegnodelComando.Official

A real nice prog-rock act, leaning between seventies italian prog rock, horror film soundtracks and a little zehul ... 
Both guitarists are seven-string based, we play Ran and Traverso customs sevens, as well as more conventional Ibanez S series ...

this is my beloved RAN :






this is the nice and friendly face form the last album:





and this is a quick link to the last video : 

http://youtu.be/g9L1YSzloXI


----------



## thedarknightshreds

Band Name: Face Down In Thorns
Music Type: Grindcore (Think Last Days of Humanity)
Gigging Area: You think people want to book a Grindcore band? (Bristol eventually, hopefully..)
Website: HOME - JackAndrews (website for all of my musical projects)

currently a one man project but im looking for members if you are in the south west of England, then drop me a message!


----------



## SilentCartographer

Band : The Serpent and the Siren - Disband , *theserpentandthesiren*.bandcamp.com/ 
&#8206;Genre : Blackened Deathcore
Touring Area : Canada

Band : The Zeta Reticuli - Hiatus , *thezetareticuli*.bandcamp.com/music 
&#8206;Genre : Technical Deathcore
Touring Area : Canada

Always looking and doing my own stuff which will be mastered soon


----------



## whatupitsjoe

Band Name: The Only Weapon
Music Type: Metal Hardcore
Gigging Area: New York City & Tri-State Area
Website The Only Weapon
The Only Weapon on Facebook


----------



## Radau

Band: Metanoia
Genre: Progressive Rock
Area: Sydney, Australia
https://www.facebook.com/officialmetanoiaband
https://metanoiamusic.bandcamp.com/releases


----------



## nutsock

Band Name:Enslaved by Apathy
Music Type: Death Metal
Gigging Area:Atlanta Geoargia/ southeast
Website:https://www.facebook.com/EnslavedbyApathy666

https://soundcloud.com/enslaved-by-apathy


----------



## wwstewart

Band Name: Critical Misfire
Music Type: Rock
Gigging Area: Central Texas, College Station
Website: Critical Misfire
Facebook: http://facebook.com/criticalmisfire


----------



## Robert_Rayvid

Bandname : Dramatic Lunacy
Genre : Progressive rock
Dramatic Lunacy
http://www.facebook.com/dramaticlunacymusic


----------



## Leuchty

Bandname: Vyrant
Genre: Melodeath/Thrash
From: Queensland, Australia
FFO: Devildriver, The Haunted, At The Gates, Gojira

Vyrant | Vyrant

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Vyrant/350656705131874


----------



## ShreddyKrueger19

Bandname: Paradius
Genre: Progressive/Metalcore/Whatever you feel like calling it
From: North Richland Hills, TX

https://www.facebook.com/paradiusband?ref=aymt_homepage_panel

https://paradius.bandcamp.com/album/an-abstract-art-2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zv2x25TFREo

Hey, metal fans. Go ahead and give my music a listen and go like my Facebook page!!! Also head on over to youtube and check out my videos. Would be awesome of you guys! Feedback would be great. 

Stay metal,
Shep


----------



## Totem_37

Bandname: Earth's Yellow Sun
Genre: Instrumental Progressive Metal
www.earthsyellowsun.bandcamp.com
www.facebook.com/earthsyellowsun


----------



## phugoid

Band Name: *White Sonar*
Music Type: *Post-Rock*
Gigging Area: *Dubai, United Arab Emirates*
Website: https://www.facebook.com/whitesonar
Myspace: N/A

We just started playing and we're already the second best post-rock band in the country. 
(hint: there are only two bands)

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/white-sonar/clip-31[/SC]


----------



## Morax

Band Name: Eigengrau
Style: Black Metal
From: Alberta, Canada

Eigengrau


----------



## BlueGrot

Solstorm

https://play.spotify.com/artist/5gC7I381xcCs8ywTWVHkvR


----------



## Djentleman and a Scholar

Band Name: Djentleman and a Scholar
Music Type: Progressive metal
Gigging Area: NY
Website: djentlemanandascholar.bandcamp.com
Facebook?: facebook.com/djentlemanandascholar


----------



## hoffmaniv

*Band Name:* Fragments
*Music Type:* Progressive Metal
*Gigging Area:* Edmonton, Alberta
*Website:* http://fragsband.bandcamp.com
*Facebook:* http://www.facebook.com/fragsband
*Twitter:* http://www.twitter.com/fragsband
*Soundcloud:* http://www.soundcloud.com/fragsband


----------



## fool

Band Name: Awake the Secrets
Music Type: Deathcore
Gigging Area: Udine, Italy
Facebook https://www.facebook.com/AwakeTheSecrets

we have a YT channel with a playthrough (https://youtu.be/uCLBx7BcxTM) and our Ep is on Itunes, Spotify and many others.
 rock on dudes!


----------



## TedEH

Realized I've been on here forever and never added to this list:

On bass for these guys:

*Band Name:* Signs of Chaos
*Music Type:* Groovy-Thrashy-Who-knows-what? Some have called it metalcore? I really dunno what genre this is supposed to fit in.
*Gigging Area:* Ottawa/Gatineau
*Website:* signsofchaos.ca
*Facebook:* https://www.facebook.com/signsofchaosmetal

Guitar for these guys:

*Band Name:* Fumigation
*Music Type:* Pest-control themed Death Metal
*Gigging Area:* Ottawa/Gatineau
*Website:* fumigationmetal.com
*Facebook:* https://www.facebook.com/Fumigation-137024276331132

Temporarily filling in on guitar for these guys:

*Band Name:* Norlisk
*Music Type:* Doooooooom
*Gigging Area:* Ottawa/Gatineau
*Bandcamp:* https://hypnoticdirgerecords.bandcamp.com/album/the-idea-of-north 
*Facebook:* https://www.facebook.com/NorilskDoom


----------



## bostjan

Guitar and Vocals -
Band Name: Hälberwolf
Music Type: Hard Rock
Gigging Area: Northern VT / NH, USA
Website: www.halberwolf.com
Bandcamp: Hälberwolf - Hälberwolf
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Halberwolf

Guitar, Vocals, Bass, etc. -
Band Name: Bostjan Zupancic: MicroMetal
Music Type: Micrometal
Gigging Area: Northern VT / NH, USA
Bandcamp: Bostjan Zupancic: MicroMetal - Vol I
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/BZMicrometal


----------



## zzimzz

Guitar and vocals
Band name: Ago Inferos
Music type: Melodic Death Metal/Doom
Gigging Area: Northern Sweden
Soundcloud: https://soundcloud.com/agoinferos
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/agoinferos/


----------



## amaksu2

We are excited to announce our HEX EP will be physically and digitally released September 24th. Until then, the link to our new music video for Wolves On A Fence is in the description. Please like and share and follow us on any social media platform for more updates.

https://youtu.be/Lxrux35b8VQ

www.tanzen.bigcartel.com
www.tanzen.bandcamp.com
www.youtube.com/user/tanzenofficial
www.instagram.com/tanzenofficial
www.twitter.com/wearetanzen
http://tanzen.bandcamp.com/
https://soundcloud.com/tanzenband


----------



## Babbaloomusic

To anyone in the NJ, PA, NY area! Friend me here and/or on fb and let's hang! 
My band Nights Of Malice is gonna be opening for Carnifex in February so if you're in the area let me know! Happy New Year all!


----------



## JoshuaRichard

*Band Name: Luna Amour
Music Type: Deathcore, Beatdown
Gigging Area: Halifax, Nova Scotia, Canada
Bandcamp: lunaamour.bandcamp.com*


----------



## pcs

*Band Name: Repaid in Blood
Music Type: progressive deathcore
Gigging Area: wherever we go on tour in the US
Website: http://repaidinblood.bandcamp.com
Facebook: http://www.Facebook.com/repaidinblood
YouTube: http://www.YouTube.com/user/repaidinblood*


----------



## Ben Pinkus

*Band Name:* A Titan, A Deity
*Music Type:* Progressive Metalcore (FFO: Northlane, Architects, Periphery, Tesseract)
*Gigging Area:* UK
*Website:* https://en-gb.facebook.com/ATitanADeity/
*Facebook:* https://en-gb.facebook.com/ATitanADeity/


----------



## Ammusa

I'm currently playing guitar in these two bands.
*
Band Name: *Six Inch
*Music Type: *Old school nu-metal
*Gigging Area: *Helsinki, Finland
*Website: *https://www.facebook.com/SixInchBand/
*YouTube:* https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvLxRvlE8U9xsdBcSDn0HBw


*Band Name: *Korpsesoturi
*Music Type: *Death metal
*Gigging Area: *Europe
*Website: *https://www.facebook.com/korpsesoturi/
*Spotify: *https://open.spotify.com/album/17zB2GYcwIn3NTrQjpOF0C


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

*Band Name: *Helvete Inc.
*Music Type: *Industrial/Goth
*Gigging Area: *Baltimore, MD
*Website: *http://www.helveteinc.com
*Facebook: *https://www.facebook.com/HelveteInc


----------



## lewis

Band Name: *ENENRA*
Music Type: *Djent/Metalcore*
Gigging Area: *Norfolk, UK*
Facebook: www.facebook.com/enenraband
Bandcamp: https://enenrauk.bandcamp.com/releases

Single:


----------

